# 60cm  "quemador lenta"...tank finished.



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2011)

Another journal to bore you with.   

*Kit*60cm optiwhite
florabase substrate
lights
co2
EI
aquafish filter

*Hardscape.*
Manzianata wood.

I'm using just manzi wood for this. Plants shall be, acicularis, tennullus, crypt sp. and moss. Somekind of background plant will feature, but not sure what. 

I'm going for very basic planting and layout.


----------



## nayr88 (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*

Looking forward to it mate.

Where did you source the wood? 

Cheers


----------



## Garuf (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> *Hardscape.*
> Manzianata wood.


I like it already. I'll be watching.


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Where did you source the wood?



it's stuff i've had for a while from the states. 



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I like it already. I'll be watching.



I've got the layout done. It's strange not using stone, even with wood. 

On Garuf's advice, I've spoken with Darren @ livingwaters. A nice chap indeed. I've ordered some moss from the guy which should be here in a couple of days. 

Thanks to everyone else who's sending me some moss.


----------



## Garuf (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*

That's a point I need to call him myself. He left me an answer phone like a week ago.  

He's a real nice guy and a pleasure to chat with. What mosses did you end up going for?

I can imagine it's an upheaval, changing materials always is.


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> What mosses did you end up going for?



I've forgotten   Latin isn't my strong point. 

He's sorted me 3 tubs from his display tanks. Good quality stuff by all accounts.

The wood layout is real fun with manzi. you can put it in any way you like and it looks pretty decent straight away. 

This is what i shall go for.


----------



## alzak (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*

Hi

Looks like there will be another great jurnal to read and watch


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*

That looks quality Mark, love the plant list too - nice complimenting textures


----------



## JEK (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*

Oh, no! Another yournal from, Mark. I think i dying of boredom. 

The manzanita looks great. Plant it. Now.


----------



## Tony Swinney (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*

Nice start    There's some tension created with the wood so close to the tank sides  and breaking the surface - very different to the serenity of your last scape


----------



## nayr88 (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*

Very smart mate! I like the way the wood touches the glass either end,

Are you going for suspended lighting? I'd want to go to livingwaters it sounds like a good little shop. Does he sell a lot of moss, or was this from the display tank and a special exception?


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Nice start  There's some tension created with the wood so close to the tank sides and breaking the surface - very different to the serenity of your last scape



cheers Tony. You cant tell from the image, but it's not so 'flat' in real life. I took that shot with the 135mm, which has 'compressed' the over all look.



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> Oh, no! Another yournal from, Mark. I think i dying of boredom.



That's what i'm here for   



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> That looks quality Mark, love the plant list too - nice complimenting textures



cheers Bud.



			
				alzak said:
			
		

> Looks like there will be another great jurnal to read and watch



Thanks Alzak.   

Can i just thank again, everyone who's sending me moss. seriously appreciated. 

I'm on the rounds, collecting and reserving my plants. I've got 4 pots of liliaeopsis (tropica) 2 narrow fern.
moss. I've asked my MA to put aside some anubias bonsai, acicularis, and various crypt sp. when they come in on Wednesday. 

The plan is, a small 'bay' of liliaeopsis in the front. Moss around the base of the wood, and up some branches. Crypts to the left and right of the wood, and acicularis at the rear. 

ferns and anubias around the base of wood also. 

It's a low growing scape, and I've decided not to add any stems again. Maybe some vallis if it's needed. 

I did consider this to be a 'knock it out quick scape' but with the plant choice, this could turn into the longest scape I've ever done.


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Are you going for suspended lighting?



i am mate. The current luminarie shall power the tank. It's a 60cm sat on a 120cm cabinet. It gives me a chance to maybe get another tank running alongside it.   



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Does he sell a lot of moss, or was this from the display tank and a special exception?



talking to the guy, he buys in from tropica and co. he was limited in what he had, but on explaining my plan, i think he let me have some from a display tank or 2...top man.


----------



## JohnC (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Nice start    There's some tension created with the wood so close to the tank sides  and breaking the surface - very different to the serenity of your last scape



Does kinda look like the wood is trying to break out the sides....


----------



## Nelson (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I've spoken with Darren @ livingwaters. A nice chap indeed. I've ordered some moss from the guy which should be here in a couple of days.


he's got so much knowledge its unreal.very modest as well.

loving the manzi   .
don't know why but i love the planning and hardscape more than watching a tank mature   .
maybe i'm a freak   .

got plans for the 2nd 60cm yet ?.


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> loving the manzi  .
> don't know why but i love the planning and hardscape more than watching a tank mature  .
> maybe i'm a freak  .



Nah mate, your right. The setup bit is cool. getting to see the bits you dont usually see. 



			
				hijac said:
			
		

> Does kinda look like the wood is trying to break out the sides....



The Samson of wood  8) 

here's my little play are for a few days.


----------



## JEK (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*

This pic shows the depth much better.  Were's your big tank?


----------



## Tony Swinney (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> got plans for the 2nd 60cm yet ?.



mmmmmm, twin 60's side by side


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> mmmmmm, twin 60's side by side



and actually possible   



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> This pic shows the depth much better



yeah, the branches go from the rear to the front. 



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> Were's your big tank?



in my parents spare room. There not best pleased   i cant win


----------



## Antoni (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*

Oh, that something new for you and its simpy beautiful!

It will turn up into a nice scape I think! Maybe some vallis nana on the back will do the job perfectly!

And the idea of to 60 cm side by side, got me impatient ....

Great job hardscaping, Mark


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*

Very nice mate.  Lovely wood, and placement.  

I'm looking forward to using some Manzi myself.  Looks almost foolproof to use effectively!


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Looks almost foolproof to use effectively!



It's quality stuff mate; a dream to use.

I've got about 6 or 7 layouts i could choose from, some with sand some without, would upside down,etc etc. 



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Oh, that something new for you and its simpy beautiful!



cheers Antoni. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## schraptor (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*

Looking good Mark 
That blue background you use, is it uniform or shaded (it looks like later one on the photo)?

Cheers.


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*



			
				schraptor said:
			
		

> is it uniform or shaded (it looks like later one on the photo)?



it's uniform mate. It's just the way the light is falling on it, that gives it the impression of 'graduated' I do have a great graduated background though, that I'll use for later images.


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*

Looking good already mate!

What have you done with the main tank?


----------



## Radik (24 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*

Where are you getting some Manza for 60cm tank please?  Is it from Tom Barr?


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*



			
				Radik said:
			
		

> Where are you getting some Manza for 60cm tank please



from the states mate. tom would send possibly. 



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Looking good already mate!



cheers bud

Today, i received the most amazing portion of moss from Ben.Healthy?...the best i've ever seen!  Thanks mate. 

I didn't expect the amount. It's literally sorted me out. It's also allowed me to go the way i originally wanted to, with moss in the front. 

The other moss that comes will fill in gaps.

here's setup...


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*

and the 90% finished article.

I've still got to add vallis, and a bit more moss.





you cant tell, but there's a fair amount of crypts in the tank


----------



## JEK (25 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*

Amazing! I'm really looking forward to see it grow in.


----------



## Mark Webb (25 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*

Great job Mark, thats looking really nice. How have you secured the Moss at the front? Have you discovered which variety it is?


----------



## nayr88 (25 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*

looks amaing!! i badly want an opti 60 now haha, what about some  cryptus helferi? much much better looking and more nature aquarium than valis.

my moss was posted 1st class recorded so should be there tomorrow


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> Amazing! I'm really looking forward to see it grow in.



Thanks mate.   



			
				Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Great job Mark, thats looking really nice. How have you secured the Moss at the front? Have you discovered which variety it is?



Mark, thanks.   

The moss is christmas moss, and I've attached to small bits of flat slate, with fishing line then glued. Really simple.



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> what about some cryptus helferi?



good choice mate. I may go with that. 



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> my moss was posted 1st class recorded so should be there tomorrow



look forward to it mate, thanks   

Garuf came through today, with a rare? moss...pearl. Good quality Garuf, thanks mate   

I've got a slight issue with one piece of wood wanting to float, but I've anchored it with a bit of stone. 

The water is clearing nicely now....You can see it's quite flat, front to back which is what i wanted. In time, i'm not looking for tonnes of height at the rear. 




Time to start trimming the old leaves off the bolbitis. I'm looking forward to some nice 'ripple shots' later on.


----------



## nayr88 (25 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*

brilliant pics,

the c.helferi is a serious beaut, another reason i want a bigger tank. that and wanting some apistogramma. 

how are you getting pearling damn it !! haha i cant get anything to pearl in my tank  


cheers


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> how are you getting pearling damn it !!



dont worry mate, it's false pearling. Don't forget, the tank has been flooded just a few hours ago, just like huge water changes, this will bring about 'false' pearling....i must be good...even the glass is pearling   



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> the c.helferi is a serious beaut, another reason i want a bigger tank.



It might be a better option than vallis in a small tank, due to it's slower growing nature


----------



## Antoni (25 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.*

I get bored of making so many comliments to your tanks and journals, mate. Stop it!   

Though I have to admit it looks stunning again!   

Why do not like slopes?


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.Planted*

Cheers Antoni.



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Why do not like slopes?



i dont mind them. In the last tank i had a good 8-10 inches at the back. I just feel in this tank, it doesn't need it. The plants should provide the height and depth...hopefully.


----------



## mrjackdempsey (25 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.Planted*

Looking good, can't wait to see it grow on


----------



## Ian Holdich (25 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.Planted*

again matey, it's really coming on already!

It looks...very English.


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.Planted*



			
				mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> Looking good, can't wait to see it grow on



Thanks bud. i'm intrigued to. I'm not even sure the layout will work. 4 months should decide   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> It looks...very English.



I guess it does in away.


----------



## John Starkey (25 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.Planted*

Always a joy to read your journals Mark,looks like another stunner in the making from Ukaps finest plant grower/aquascaper 

John


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.Planted*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Always a joy to read your journals Mark,looks like another stunner in the making from Ukaps finest plant grower/aquascaper



cheers John, That means a lot matey. hope your good. 

Today, I've received some moss from Darren @ living waters. What can i say?...it's stunning stuff indeed. I think he was quietly confident I'd like it   

I've made a ton more moss stones, and placed a few in this tank, and some in the nano. I'm now getting an idea or 2 for the nano.


----------



## Tony Swinney (27 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.Planted*

Nice planting Mark, and different to use the moss stones in the foreground.  I look forward to seeing how the bolbitis does, as its one of my favourites, but I havent had much success with it.

Tony


----------



## nry (27 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.Planted*

Just like that, there you go, looks almost easy to create something stunning!  Shame it isn't


----------



## andyh (27 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.Planted*

Mark

Looks great i have been tempted to do something similar with my smaller tank, you may have motivated me!

Would you mind sharing with us your planned dosing guideline/water changes etc for this tank? 

It really would be very helpful

Cheers
Andyh


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.Planted*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Nice planting Mark, and different to use the moss stones in the foreground.



cheers Tony. I'd like to think this tank is more of an 'experimentation' tank. Moss in the foreground isnt new, but it is for me. If things go wrong in this tank, i dont mind so much. 

I'm looking to learn a few things from this tank, ready to replicate it in the 120cm later on in the year   



			
				nry said:
			
		

> Just like that, there you go, looks almost easy to create something stunning! Shame it isn't



Thanks matey   



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Looks great i have been tempted to do something similar with my smaller tank, you may have motivated me!



get it done!   



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Would you mind sharing with us your planned dosing guideline/water changes etc for this tank?
> 
> It really would be very helpful



NO!...just joking   add water mate!   joking again...

it's still early days, but i'm adding 0.5 tsp kno3 0.25tsp po4 every other day. .025tsp trace alternate days.

To go with that dosing, i'm doing 50% W/C every other day (day of npk) lights for 6 hours per day.

I'll Tailor the dosing as i go.


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.Planted*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Would you mind sharing with us your planned dosing guideline



i might use up these bottles, just to get rid.


----------



## andyh (27 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.Planted*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mark

I know it sounds silly but thanks for sharing that, i am sure many of the UKAPS crowd are really interested in what your dosing, as it can only help the rest of us achieve something about half as good as your tanks! On some forums it almost seems that its breaking the unspoken rules to share dosing details!  

Cheers Dude!


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.Planted*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> I know it sounds silly but thanks for sharing that, i am sure many of the UKAPS crowd are really interested in what your dosing, as it can only help the rest of us achieve something something about half as good as your tanks! On some forums it almost seems that its breaking the unspoken rules to share dosing details!



your right mate! There's way too many secrets in the hobby.

 The only secret i keep is...to not let you know how untidy i can be, cables everywhere, hoses untidy, dosing bottle/bags here there and everywhere   ooops, I've just told you now


----------



## nayr88 (27 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.Planted*

Damn! It looks so fresh! So very green.  What are those ferts like? I've never seen them before. 

Has my moss arrived, after seeing what you'd received from others I hope mine didn't disappoint.

Cheers


----------



## viktorlantos (27 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.Planted*

Tank looks great Mark  Maybe the only thing what catch my eye is the flat soil, but both your wood, planting and of course photography is very good. Nice to see you're on this new project.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.Planted*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> What are those ferts like? I've never seen them before.



there good mate. I may just use them to finish them off. 



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Maybe the only thing what catch my eye is the flat soil, but both your wood, planting and of course photography is very good. Nice to see you're on this new project.



cheers Viktor. I still have hope for the flat substrate. I didn't want my crypts to be touching the surface, so opting for a lower substrate will help this. 

I'm hoping the moss will create a little bit of depth, if i trim and keep it right. 

All experiments for the next big project.


----------



## B7fec (28 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.Planted*

Looks great Mark! Mind what else do we expect from a scape from you....... something similar to what I'd like to do with my next scape so will be watching patiently!


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.Planted*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Looks great Mark! Mind what else do we expect from a scape from you....... something similar to what I'd like to do with my next scape so will be watching patiently!



And thanks to you mate, for the moss.   

I've trimmed a couple of leaves off the bolbitis. There are new unfurling leaves now. 

Somethings that's interested me is the fact i'm using the exact same filter i used on the 120cm. Not strange you may think, but it is when you think that, that same filter powered a tank 4x the size, and now it's powering just 60l. so hopefully, this should turn out healthier than the last.

getting the usual 'die off' of some crypt leaves and liliaeopsis. In wit the scissors tonight. 



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Has my moss arrived



nothing yet matey


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.Planted*

All plants added!   

I've just come back from my MA store, and picked up my C helferi and ludwigia palaustrus red. 

They've all gone in now, and i'm fully planted. 

Here's a snap of the c heferi in the background. There's a bit to the right to.





Now the long waiting game begins. I cant wait for the moss to spread out and fill the gaps in the foreground and looks as one. 

As is said, i need to get rid of some dieing leaves to keep up with the maintenance regime. 

I now need to think of a name for the tank. 8)


----------



## Nelson (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.Planted*

i'm a bit upset that you've done this so quick   .

looks brilliant though,as do all your scapes.



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I now need to think of a name for the tank. 8)


my six week scape    .


----------



## Antoni (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*

The C.Helferi looks really nice on the back! I like it a lot!


----------



## nayr88 (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*

Hello Mark, here's the tracking number AH548659113GB

Its says it was delivered from Newark post office on the 25th. Have you checked with neighbor's? 

The C.helferi looks brilliant, really compliments the scape. I need a taller tank if my life for that plant, I did buy two pots for the nano a few months before xmas and it was huuuuge! Four tims the height of the tank!!

Your pictures are so clear its unreal. The quality is amazing, I'm a major newb with photography but I'm trying to get into it abit and get myself a decent camera. What do you use to get a shot like that? Is there a lot of lights and editing? Or is it possible with just settings on the camera itself?


Cheers Mark.


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Hello Mark, here's the tracking number AH548659113GB
> 
> Its says it was delivered from Newark post office on the 25th. Have you checked with neighbor's?



 I really need to look into this, thanks    



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> The C.helferi looks brilliant, really compliments the scape. I need a taller tank if my life for that plant, I did buy two pots for the nano a few months before xmas and it was huuuuge! Four tims the height of the tank!!



Thanks mate. C helferi, IME can be tough to get going. I'll see how it fairs. 



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Your pictures are so clear its unreal. The quality is amazing, I'm a major newb with photography but I'm trying to get into it abit and get myself a decent camera. What do you use to get a shot like that? Is there a lot of lights and editing? Or is it possible with just settings on the camera itself?



It's all possible with the camera. There's no editing on this, except the frame. 

I must admit though, this was taken with my trusty 135 f2 L, which can give sublime images, straight from the camera. 



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> The C.Helferi looks really nice on the back! I like it a lot!



cheers Antoni, it does add a bit of height.



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> i'm a bit upset that you've done this so quick  .


   The scape or adding the C heferi? 



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> my six week scape  .



 you know me too well


----------



## Nelson (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> nelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the scape    .


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> the scape  .



ahhh   

I guess, with the eagerness of me wanting to rip old scapes down, a new scape tends to come quicker to me than it did 2 years ago. It's just practise. I do find now though, i plant 'on the fly' so to speak.


----------



## B7fec (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*

Great additions to the over all scape, c Helferi is a great plant, haven't seen much of ludwigia palaustrus red so will have to take a look at that!  

Regarding the filter, that can only be a good thing, interesting to see if it does give you better health plant wise personally I think it will, better flow etc......

Happy trimming....... The moss can get everywhere!! Any tips on trimming it?


----------



## Nelson (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*

i'm still at the stage where as soon as i've set one up i'm already thinking of the next one.
but then mine rarely mature     .

going off topic here.Paulo won't be happy    .


----------



## Garuf (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*

I find the best way of trimming moss is to either take it between your fingers, clamp then cut or to use hair grips and do the same. 

Scape looks great, I'm glad you went for a wood scape. It's looking great already. Do you think the bolbitis will be less problematic this time?


----------



## nayr88 (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*

Cheers mark let me know the outcome, because they should have your sig or a neighbors to leave it, so ill find out who signed for it.

That's one damn sexy drop checker!! Cal aqua?

Have you got more info on the camera? Make ect? I'm quite good with getting my head around technical things but do you think its a camera a newb could operate to its full potential with some playing and practice? BestBuy are doing a 24month finance thingy on cameras so if I can get into some work I'd love to get hold of a camera, they had some pretty cool ones in there.  Ill have a think of the one I found good/easy to use and good quality.

Cheers mate


----------



## nayr88 (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*

+1 on garufs trimming, that way you dong get bits of moss getting around the tank,


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*

On the few occasions i've grown moss, i've just trimmed it and syphoned it out. 

Thanks for the tips for other ways of trimming.   



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Have you got more info on the camera? Make ect?



It's a canon 5d MK2 fitted with the canon 135mm L (my baby)

Most DSLR's work in the same way, so if your used to a cheaper DSLR, you'll soon get to grips with a better model.


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> That's one damn sexy drop checker!! Cal aqua?



ADA mate.


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*

A slight error on my part.

The moss i thought was from garuf, is actually from Nayr88. good stuff.

Garuf, it's yours I've not yet received   

here's the drop checker nayr88






that's an ADA thermometer just in front of it, blurred. From my good friend Viktor.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*

Mmmm, another stunner.
When are we going to see the second one by its side? You are wasting some light energy   
Joking. 
Ehh, looking good as always.

When are we going to see some algae from Marks tanks   
With your photo skills i bet it would look amazing.


----------



## nayr88 (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*

Good good to hear about the moss Mark, was having a rant about how crap RM are then got your PM 

Ada! Your pushing the boat out! Haha and the thermometer, I must admit I am a bit of a an ADA fan. I bet your a collector/reader of the aquajournal.

Ill look into that camera, this is I've havnt got any experience with DSLR's just playing with them in the shops.

Agree with that one for Piece o fish comment haha


----------



## Nelson (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> When are we going to see the second one by its side?


the other half of this one would be good   .


----------



## Garuf (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*

Mark, I didn't bother tracking mine and just stuck a normal stamp on it, will re-send what I have left Monday morning. Royal mail reliable as ever. *rage*. 
With any luck the second lot should arrive, it's growing pretty fast for me since swapping to an atomiser so you shouldn't have any issues in growing it out.


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*

dont worry about it mate. I've got way too much as it is.


----------



## flygja (30 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*

One tank won't do you justice, quickly get another one side by side. The wife won't say it's taking up more space since your cabinet/lights are 120cm anyway   I really love how you make everything so simple even though its grounded in science and practice! 

Just looked at your dosing. 0.5tsp of KNO3 3 days a week? I just checked Nutricalc and a 60L tank's normal EI dosing regime should be 0.5tsp per week, which means you're dosing 3x more. KH2PO4 is 6x the recommended amount!

Is there a reason for this? Or could this be the real reason why my tank (also a 60L) isn't doing well?


----------



## Tom (30 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Just looked at your dosing. 0.5tsp of KNO3 3 days a week? I just checked Nutricalc and a 60L tank's normal EI dosing regime should be 0.5tsp per week, which means you're dosing 3x more. KH2PO4 is 6x the recommended amount!
> 
> Is there a reason for this? Or could this be the real reason why my tank (also a 60L) isn't doing well?



I've just looked, and I'm dosing 14x the recommended TPN+ dose    It's probably to do with making sure the setup is light-limited, and not fert or CO2 limited. Whatever the reason, it obviously works! Gonna be another lovely tank

Tom


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Just looked at your dosing. 0.5tsp of KNO3 3 days a week? I just checked Nutricalc and a 60L tank's normal EI dosing regime should be 0.5tsp per week, which means you're dosing 3x more. KH2PO4 is 6x the recommended amount!



That's nothing mate.

in this 60cm, i was dosing a full tsp. Its still my cleanest tank to date.





Also, i'm doing regular water changes, resetting every other day.



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> it obviously works! Gonna be another lovely tank



cheers Tom.


----------



## B7fec (30 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*

Great shot Mark, quality stuff as usual. I've always overdosed my tanks so to speak and only had one algae problem in 2 years.........which only lasted 3 days, thanks to you mate is now fine.......

What are the plants in this picture mate? Always amazes me how quick your scapes seem to look mature..... Loving it!


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> What are the plants in this picture mate? Always amazes me how quick your scapes seem to look mature..... Loving it!



cheers mate, i must confess the above image is from one of my old tanks, maybe 2 years ago.


----------



## B7fec (30 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*

 

I didnt mention before, but the moss is doing good. Some of the moss on stones has died off a bit, maybe 10%...fingers crossed for the rest   

The moss on the wood, which is getting tons of flow is pearling it's ass off.


----------



## GHNelson (30 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Mark, I didn't bother tracking mine and just stuck a normal stamp on it, will re-send what I have left Monday morning. Royal mail reliable as ever. *rage*.
> With any luck the second lot should arrive, it's growing pretty fast for me since swapping to an atomiser so you shouldn't have any issues in growing it out.


Garuf
How much postage did you pay?
Anything over 5mm in thickness inside standard envelope that has a 1st or 2nd class stamp will be surcharged.
hoggie


----------



## Garuf (30 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*

Ermm, dunno. I put 3 1st class stamps on it just to be sure. 
I've never heard about that, managed to keep it quiet all these years I've been using the post!


----------



## GHNelson (30 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*

Hi Garuf
Most people haven't a clue about posting items now.
Royal Mail changed the way the postage is calculated a few years back.
Have a look on here http://www.royalmail.com/portal/rm/prod ... aId=400023
hoggie


----------



## flygja (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium.C heferi added*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> That's nothing mate.
> 
> in this 60cm, i was dosing a full tsp. Its still my cleanest tank to date.
> 
> Also, i'm doing regular water changes, resetting every other day.





			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I've just looked, and I'm dosing 14x the recommended TPN+ dose    It's probably to do with making sure the setup is light-limited, and not fert or CO2 limited. Whatever the reason, it obviously works! Gonna be another lovely tank
> 
> Tom



Thanks Mark and Tom. Time to go check if my tank is fert limited


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Time to go check if my tank is fert limited



Good luck mate. I'd try increasing EI, but also increasing WC's, this, IME, gives you much more room for error, whilst you find your sweet spot.

A quick report! I'm now seeing many new crypt leaves, whilst syphoning out old, melting leaves. 

Bolbitis is doing brilliantly, my best yet. I've deliberately put the rhizome in the 'open' so to speak, getting plenty of everything.

C helferi pearls it's but off, which is nice and reassuring.


----------



## JEK (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*

You haven't posted any pictures of it with C. helferi or have I just missed it?


----------



## George Farmer (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*

Looking good mate - of course, it's what we now expect from you but it's always a pleasure to read your progress and see your images.

One observation - is that Bolbitis in the dead-centre of the 'scape?  What's the thinking behind it - will it grow off-centre or are you deliberately trying out something in particular i.e. a central focal point?


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> You haven't posted any pictures of it with C. helferi or have I just missed it?



swaying in the background mate.








			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> is that Bolbitis in the dead-centre of the 'scape? What's the thinking behind it - will it grow off-centre or are you deliberately trying out something in particular i.e. a central focal point?



random, impulsive planting mate. I never really looked at it.   The whole scape was planted with no real thought. This, for me, is more of an 'experimentation' tank to learn a few things before i recreate it in the 4 footer.


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*

Completely missed this one Mark!! This is turning out to be a great layout, look forward to see how those mosses turn out and how you keep them in check. Great photography as always mate, keep up the good work.


----------



## JEK (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*

That doesn't show the whole tank, Mark. That's cheating.


----------



## George Farmer (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> random, impulsive planting mate. I never really looked at it.   The whole scape was planted with no real thought. This, for me, is more of an 'experimentation' tank to learn a few things before i recreate it in the 4 footer.


Cool.  Sometimes accidental designs are the best...


----------



## jay (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*

Lovely as usual mate. Glad to see you doing a nice Nature Aquarium style. lots of slow gowers, nice aged forest look. Looks like theres moss growth already! Ive recently just re-scaped my 80cm with a whole lot of moss no growth though. What do you think it is youre doing thats helping with the healthy growth? 

Co2 level? certain ferts?


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*



			
				jay said:
			
		

> What do you think it is youre doing thats helping with the healthy growth?



chronic levels of co2, plenty of water changes, high ferts. medium light. 

The moss which was dieing a bit, has now stopped dieing...thankfully.

It's the crimbo moss which suffered, a little less hardy than java. It's now starting to show signs of growth now.

This sure is a slow burner, and as you say jay, an aged forest look would be nice if it turned out like that. 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Sometimes accidental designs are the best...



I've always maintained, i'm a 'lucky' scaper


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (1 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*

this tank is turning into a stunner!

how do you keep your water so crystal, is it the aquasoil, or the frequent water changes or both?


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*



			
				wearsbunnyslippers said:
			
		

> how do you keep your water so crystal, is it the aquasoil, or the frequent water changes or both?



I must be honest, and not from a retail perspective anymore, But columbo flora base, is just amazing at giving crystal clear water from the start. I'm always careful filling the tank to. 

Frequent W/C's help i think. I also use shed loads of carbon, whether this helps i'm not sure.   



			
				wearsbunnyslippers said:
			
		

> this tank is turning into a stunner!



Thanks my friend


----------



## Tony Swinney (1 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I must be honest, and not from a retail perspective anymore, But columbo flora base, is just amazing at giving crystal clear water from the start.



Having just planted my first tank with Florabase I'd have to agree - 2 weeks in, and not a hint of cloudiness even when replanting glosso   The ADA malaya i've used previously gives endless cloudy problems.

This is going to be a real test of your patience Mark - how long can you hold out   

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> This is going to be a real test of your patience Mark - how long can you hold out



 so true mate. I have a trick up my sleeve; here's the plan!...

When i begin to get itchy fingers, or a sign of getting bored, I can then set up the next tank, next door to this one thus eliminating my boredom. I'm holding out for the next tank. 



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> 2 weeks in, and not a hint of cloudiness even when replanting glosso  The ADA malaya i've used previously gives endless cloudy problems.



This is why i use it. I've uprooted, and then re planted plants in flora base, without any clouding. The last 120cm i carried out a quick test, pulling out the big stones to see what happened....very little.  8)


----------



## Tony Swinney (1 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*

Impressive stuff - I'll be using it my next couple of scapes


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Impressive stuff - I'll be using it my next couple of scapes


I have two nanos, one with Oli Knott soil the other with flora base, the is hardly any break up on the flora base and the oli soil is turning to mud, same thing happened with Amazonia II


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*

another +1 for flora base, i uprooted my last scape and the water was crystal in an hour or so. Got great roots even off of stem plants as well.


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*

Well here's a pic of plants that dont care what substrate is in the tank   

you can make out a few new shoots from the moss, on the underside of the wood. I've got to admit, i was nervous when i saw some of it dieing. I thought i was going to loose the lot.   

Also, you can see the unfurling leaves from the bolbitis. You can just make out it pearling to. At the end of the photoperiod, it's like a christmas tree.


----------



## nayr88 (3 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*

Nice shot there mark, glad to hear the moss is on the comeback.

+1 on florabase, I've reused and reused mine in little set ups and I replant replant and move rocks and it stays good. 

Cheers for the eye candy mate haha


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Nice shot there mark, glad to hear the moss is on the comeback.



cheers mate. As each day passes, and today is more noticeable than yesterday even, the moss is now doing good.

 Nice, new green sprigs coming from the main source


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Moss report*

here's to show the once hidden stems. Taken after lights off, the crowns are closed. 





Can you tell that this is a slow burner?....not much in the way of full tank shots   

I do think, this could take an age to look anything decent. I'm still in the process of getting rid of old leaves daily.


----------



## Antoni (3 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Sleeping stems.*

Even from the macro shots is transperent that the tank is becoming a real small juwel. 
Keep teasing us with parts of the tank Mark and you will soon get a bunch of angry fens /otherwise nice guys/ on your doorstep  trying to snitch a glimpse of the whole tank.. 

Regards


----------



## mrjackdempsey (4 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Sleeping stems.*

Just to let all know what a gentleman you have in Mark,he won a video contest in the Irish fish forum with this tank and donated his prize to the second runner up- the prize might not have been great but Mark's generosity was
http://www.irishfishforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=8996
Well done Mark gives a wee insight to the person behind the threads, take care


----------



## Antoni (4 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium. Sleeping stems.*

Congratulations Mark, thats a really fine gesture of yours! Admiration!


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*



			
				mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> Just to let all know what a gentleman you have in Mark,he won a video contest in the Irish fish forum with this tank and donated his prize to the second runner up- the prize might not have been great but Mark's generosity was
> http://www.irishfishforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=8996
> Well done Mark gives a wee insight to the person behind the threads, take care



 thanks Dave.



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Congratulations Mark, thats a really fine gesture of yours! Admiration!



it was only fair mate. 

Update. 

I've named the tank. (see title) kind of fits the nature of the tank. 

Things are good. Moss starts to grow good.

The liliaeopsis has been trimmed. some old growth left, but new stuff replaces it. It's not getting the light of previous tanks so it's growing quite slowly. 

The stems in the back are due a cut soon. 

c heferi is doing great, with a new leaf or 2 showing. no browning as yet 

Bolbitis has been hacked right back to new growth only. looks bare at the moment. 

crypts are doing their usual thing.


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*

I've taken a picture to show progress. albeit, a rough one. 





The tank is really low light, so for this pic i had to add an additional tube directly over the foreground just to illuminate it.


----------



## amy4342 (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*

Omg, it's lush! I love the contrasting textures and colours!


----------



## Tom (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*

What are you backlighting your shots with Mark?


----------



## Antoni (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*

Mark, I must admit, that I was sceptical about the flat substrate, but now I proved wrong and the layout is turning out great! 
Are you using only strobes for the shots?


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*



			
				amy4342 said:
			
		

> Omg, it's lush! I love the contrasting textures and colours!



Thanks Amy. Still a long way to go though   



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> What are you backlighting your shots with Mark?



nothing on this one Tom. I just lowered the lights, and added 1 more 54wt5.



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Mark, I must admit, that I was sceptical about the flat substrate, but now I proved wrong and the layout is turning out great!



Cheers Antoni. I think you can see that the moss should add some kind of depth. I've laid the stones in such a way to draw the eye towards the central part. I'm hoping that the moss will cover part of the forward most branch to, as it sticks out a little. 

When the crypts fill in, they'll hide the gaps. You'd never know the substrate wasn't banked. 

no strobes on this matey.


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*

forgot to add...for George...i've removed that middle bolbitis


----------



## George Farmer (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*

Coming along nicely mate.

What post-processing have you done, if any?  The greens look mental!


----------



## Antoni (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*

Certainly the moss will do the job and will give a depth of the scape. The front branch of the manzi is doing great job too!


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> What post-processing have you done, if any? The greens look mental!



most of it comes off camera, i always boost contrast and saturation. In PS, i use curves and that little trick you taught me, which came from Dan...remember?


----------



## George Farmer (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought so.


----------



## Tom (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*

What's this little trick eh?


----------



## George Farmer (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*

Selective colour in PS.  Use it carefully though, otherwise you end up with mental greens like Mark!


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Selective colour in PS. Use it carefully though, otherwise you end up with mental greens like Mark!



i did use it liberally believe it or not   

when i use flash, there's no need to use it. when your trying to combat different colour temps from tubes, it's a great tool.


----------



## George Farmer (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*

It's probably my iMac mate - needs calibrating.


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*

here's the unedited image. straight from camera.






here's edited. There's only a slight difference. I'm using the downloaded kodachrome2 preset on the 5d which might make a difference?


----------



## George Farmer (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*

Greens look more saturated in the 2nd image.  I actually think image 1 looks more natural, but as I say, it may be my monitor.

Looks good, anyway!


----------



## George Farmer (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*

OK, you got me analysing the 'scape now, Mark.  Not just the photos... 

I realise this is a 'throw it together and see what happens', but...  what do you think of the centre piece of wood, at the bottom?  Does it looking dominating to you?  

Maybe the moss will creep along to soften it.  That would work well, I think.


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Maybe the moss will creep along to soften it. That would work well, I think.



That's the idea mate. My previous experience with moss is, i will creep everywhere. So that are, as mentioned earlier, will soften.

Going back to the 'colour' thing. 

here's an image, showing what settings i use when in RAW editing. Everything in DPP is off camera. Colour temp set to 5400k etc etc...

just prove that it is 'real'

this was from the final tank shots from prairie lands. I didn't use this shot, so it doesn't count as 'unreleased works' nonsense


----------



## George Farmer (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*

Very cool!


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*

here you go George, pick the bones out of this...  

Is the colour temp right?   





or should it be like this...


----------



## George Farmer (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*

lol.   Point taken.


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Point taken.



It's actually a great topic. I've often thought about starting a debate on the subject of colour tone, colour temps. I think it's so often over looked. I'm still in the dark with it myself.


----------



## JEK (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

>


That could actually look really cool in a scape, to give the feeling of autumn. Not so extreme as this of course. 
Maybe it could even be possible to make only a part of the scape yellow through using some yellow spotlights or similar?
It could for example make a stemmed plant layout look like an autumn forest:


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*

Tank is looking awesome Mark, that carpet of mosses is going to look stunning  looking forward to its development, but being mosses you won't be able to tear it down for at least 3-4 months, which is good!! hehe


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*

cheers paulo.   youve sent the benchmark for moss, and i often look at your tank to see how it should look.

The moss, around the base, is to see whether i can maintain it without too much hassle. If it works, I'll transfer the whole idea to the 4 footer. 

4 months sounds good, so mid-summer, I'll be setting up the big tank...i may even get a bigger tank, maybe 120x 50 x 60 or something like that.

Jek! That idea sounds realistic i think. red stems, mixed with the autumnal colours you suggest could be cool.


----------



## George Farmer (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> i may even get a bigger tank, maybe 120x 50 x 60


60cm front to back would be cool.  8)


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> 60cm front to back would be cool.



would be a dream!


----------



## JEK (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Jek! That idea sounds realistic i think. red stems, mixed with the autumnal colours you suggest could be cool.


Exactly, the red would give the finishing touch.

A 120x50x60 and you only get a small portion of moss, a small anubias "petité" and a small javafern to plant it with. Then you'll have plenty of time to think of you next scape.


----------



## JohnC (8 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

>



you might want to get a bit more iron in your dosing there mate


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*



			
				hijac said:
			
		

> you might want to get a bit more iron in your dosing there mate



I wondered where i was going wrong!


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm Nature Aquarium "quemador lenta"*

I've noticed today, that the C Helferi is finding it's feet/ roots. Their not acicularis roots, because acicularis simply doesn't root like this.

passed experience told me that it's a slow grower, which in this set up is true aslo. Thankfully, you can see the roots getting right down to the bottom. Hopefully, in time it should start to flourish. 

I'm finding that 50% W/C's everyday, is keeping my nemesis (diatoms) at bay!

In the next few days, i'm trimming my ludwigia (ooerr   )if anyone wants half a dozen cuttings let me know. There's enough for one.


----------



## mrjackdempsey (8 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm C helferi rooting pic "quemador lenta"*

Well up Mark, You take something that I thought was perfect ,then slapped it out of the park and it gets even better    Though must be honest and say I much prefer the green tank    Take care


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm C helferi rooting pic "quemador lenta"*



			
				mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> Well up Mark, You take something that I thought was perfect ,then slapped it out of the park and it gets even better  Though must be honest and say I much prefer the green tank  Take care



Dave! I've got a purple version to   

A little report. 

I've just got the new ferts that Tobi has sent over. (thanks George and Tobi) 

Started the dosing as of now. I'll be sure to report what happens.

Another addition to the tank (thanks George again) is the form of Hydrocotyle sp. 'Japan' from the NAG in Japan. To say i'm excited I've got one of amano's actual plants is an understatement. Thanks to Tobi for sending it. 

As this plant develops, I'll take cuttings and send out to UKAPS members


----------



## JEK (10 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and plant "quemador lenta"*



> Another addition to the tank (thanks George again) is the form of Hydrocotyle sp. 'Japan' from the NAG in Japan. To say i'm excited I've got one of amano's actual plants is an understatement.


 You must send some to me. I'm sure it will prevent algea, when it has been near Amano.


----------



## nayr88 (10 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and plant "quemador lenta"*

Hello mark

I got some of that aswell its cool looking stuff  what's your dosing regime going to be?? I'm dosing Tobi's NPlK spezial N and flow grow every 2days 1pump of each in a 15litre .

Cheers mate


----------



## Garuf (10 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and plant "quemador lenta"*

Sell me some of the hydrocotyle? Ryan? 

Can't wait to see how it's coming along, is the bolbititis doing better this time?


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and plant "quemador lenta"*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> what's your dosing regime going to be



6 squirts of each daily. I'm doing 50% W/C everyday.   



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Sell me some of the hydrocotyle



you can have some once I've grown it on. 



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see how it's coming along



slowly mate. Still got minor diatoms though. I've put 2 ottos in which are feasting. 

I hate diatoms at the best of times. They make the plants look crap. moss is slowly recovering. The stems are growing out the tank now, so need a desperate trim

here's an update. For the pics I've had to add an additional light for the foreground. In real life, it's really dim. 

The ferts...






The wide angle lens comes in a treat on this tank.


----------



## nayr88 (11 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*

Cheers Mark, Tobi recommended 1pump every 2days for me on my 15 liter but I may do 1pump a day with a 50% w/c every other day. 

The moss looks so so 'fresh' like a newly mown lawn in the summer .. Very nice 
Nice pictures overall as usual.

Ryan


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> The moss looks so so 'fresh' like a newly mown lawn in the summer .. Very nice
> Nice pictures overall as usual.



cheers mate. A few more weeks and they should look a bit better than they do. There's still the odd moss stone, which has some dead stuff underneath which looks unsightly, But with any new setup it passes through this stage. 

Here's the final update pick showing the c helferi. The white blob, is glue   the moss should cover that.





The next issue is fish! i'm really not sure at all what to put in it. I can at least put a few different types of fish in at least. I'd like some fish I've never had before. ideas guys?


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*

looks great mate!

I still think it looks really like a UK lake scene or a brook.

as for fish, why not try some Killi's of some sort? Are you wanting a shoal ?


----------



## JEK (11 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*

What about a shoal of hatchet fishes, (Gasteropelecus sternicla for example )a couple of Mikrogeophagus ramirezi and Nannostomus marginatus..? Think that might fit the scape nicely when it has grown in. On the other hand it might not be the best choice if you're going to keep the scape open, with much open space...


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> I still think it looks really like a UK lake scene or a brook.



do you think mate   thanks.  Maybe it could of been influenced by the woods that i go to. 

Jek, all of those fish would suit i think. 2 of them i've kept before and are my fave fish. Theyd add a splash of colour for sure. 

Are hatchets fish jumpers?


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> ianho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if i put hatchet fish in i could change the name of the tank to 'hatchets lane' and that strangely enough is the name of my street


----------



## John Starkey (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*

Great reading as usual Mark,things are looking very good,all nice and lush   ,

regards,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Great reading as usual Mark,things are looking very good,all nice and lush  ,



Cheers John. Long way to go.

If anyones translated the title (spanish) they'll know where i'm heading.


----------



## George Farmer (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*

Hatchetfish are notorious jumpers...  Possibly not the best option for an open-top.  Quite big too for a 60cm, IMHO.

Nice wide-angles, Mark.  Your camera body must have gone into shock when you removed the 135...


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Nice wide-angles, Mark. Your camera body must have gone into shock when you removed the 135...



 not as much as i did. 

on the fish front, i'm thinking guppies for some really way out, colourful pics


----------



## JEK (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Hatchetfish are notorious jumpers...  Possibly not the best option for an open-top.  Quite big too for a 60cm, IMHO.
> 
> Nice wide-angles, Mark.  Your camera body must have gone into shock when you removed the 135...



That's right, George. Stupid of me not to think about that.  

What about black phantom tetras... http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_phantom.php


----------



## George Farmer (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*

Guppies may work.  Not my personal favourite for this style of tank but you'll certainly get some amazing technicolour photos!

Lemon tetras are nice.  I'm considering some in my current 60cm.


----------



## Antoni (12 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*

Great development, Mark!  

What do you think about Boraras brigittae - mosquito rasbora. Lovely colorful litle fellows   

If you are aiming to boost the pics with color, guppy or Iriatherina werneri will do the job IMO, but the second is getting quite big - males about 5 cm..

Other interesting fish is Sawbwa resplendens, but it likes quite neutral and harder water. I have seen those fishes used by  Hong Kong scapers.

Regards


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*

I think a trip to an LFS is in order   

As each day passes, things get easier. I'm dosing these new ferts, but it's way to early to tell any difference in this tank at least. 

I'm still water changing everyday, to try and at least, stabilise the diatoms, so they don't get any worse. It's not chronic, but you can tell they are their.

Here's a pic with a powerglo fitted at the back. The pink tinge adds a nice effect to the water surface, and something I'll try out with filters over my flash unit. 





Last night, I trimmed a lot of he moss, especially the bits on branches, to keep it all in order.

I plan  to keep the 50% daily water changes until the diatoms are over, which is easing daily.


----------



## Antoni (14 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*

I like the pink effect of the water surface too! It makes it looks so natural, as you are underwater! 

The moss looks like is doing well. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> I like the pink effect of the water surface too! It makes it looks so natural, as you are underwater!



cheers mate. I look at amano's water ripple effect and it's just perfect. Often under looked amongst the hobbyist. I want to play around and get some great colours and ripples.



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> The moss looks like is doing well.



very slowly it is. I had new growth early on, but then diatoms hit. I need to trim the old off, and let the new growth come through.


----------



## Antoni (14 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Antoni Dimitrov said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love to try this as well. I intend to play around with the strobes and some gels to see if such an effect can be achieved that way, or it will  be only possible by using conventional ligthing...



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> very slowly it is. I had new growth early on, but then diatoms hit. I need to trim the old off, and let the new growth come through.



In my experience the moss is establishing relatively slow, but once it does, will be hard to stop it spreading everywhere


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> In my experience the moss is establishing relatively slow, but once it does, will be hard to stop it spreading everywhere



How long to adapt? 

You cant see in this image, but there's real fine diatoms. The fluffy type.





it doesn't cover everything, just the odd bit here and there, but i hate it   

I think the best thing i can do is trim it heavy.

The crypt undulatus red is looking fabulous...all 3 leaves, like plastic


----------



## JEK (14 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Antoni Dimitrov said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a stupid question for you, Mark.  When you say the fluffy type of diatoms, is it like rather short, curly, brown threads?


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> When you say the fluffy type of diatoms, is it like rather short, curly, brown threads?



kind of. a bit slimy brown. I've had it in the last 3 tanks on start up.This case, isn't no where near as bad as it's been before though...thankfully.

 it does go, but it's so frickin annoying. especially with moss.


----------



## Nelson (14 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*

i'm the diatom king   .
so you overcome it by WC's everyday ?.do you do these in the evening and when do you dose ferts.

stunning photo's as usual.


----------



## JEK (14 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> JEK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like it could be the same I have in my 30 cm. I totally agree, it's really annoying.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (14 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*

Love that ripple photo. I am getting this slimy brown algae on almost every tank on start up as well. Noticed that liquid carbon kills it easily and it does not come back after.


----------



## nayr88 (15 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*

Could always shout abuse at it??

Never helps me but makes feel like I've tried...


----------



## Antoni (15 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Antoni Dimitrov said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe in about 4-5 weeks it should be ok, at least that was my case, the moss is a slow grower.

Adding liquid carbon will certainly help. I have been adding some liquid carbon in my tanks from day one.. not localy on the diatoms, just splash in the daily portion. It helps to control any kind of algae in the initial period IMO. 

If you treat the moss localy with LC against algae, I'm afraid it could affect the moss too.

Regards


----------



## George Farmer (15 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*

Not sure if this has been discussed but I've found Amano shrimp very helpful with this 'fluffy brown' algae.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Not sure if this has been discussed but I've found Amano shrimp very helpful with this 'fluffy brown' algae.



i'm getting 12 on Saturday, just to help out.



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> I believe in about 4-5 weeks it should be ok, at least that was my case, the moss is a slow grower.



Thanks mate   



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Noticed that liquid carbon kills it easily and it does not come back after.



I've not used it in nearly 9 months or so. Looks like I'll have to get it out.  8) 



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> so you overcome it by WC's everyday ?.do you do these in the evening and when do you dose ferts.



water changes are keeping it to a minimum, definitely. it's 3 weeks old now, so i'm sure i'm at the end of the mini battle. 

I dose ferts right after a water change, which happens in the evening.


----------



## Nelson (15 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*

cheers   .


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*

The last 2 days, I've increased the light intensity...mad i know, but it's done wonders for my moss, and the diatoms, seem to be on their way out. 

I've also bought 6 amano shrimp, currently acclimatising.


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*

released the shrimp and BANG! their straight on it.   

i'm going to get another 12 on saturday.


----------



## JEK (16 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm new ferts and update pics "quemador lenta"*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> released the shrimp and BANG! their straight on it.
> 
> i'm going to get another 12 on saturday.


Glad to hear that. I'll be getting some amanos for my nano, next week. I have plenty of food for them.


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> I'll be getting some amanos for my nano, next week. I have plenty of food for them.



There doing there bit in the tank, thats for sure. maybe a 3rd cleaner than it was yesterday. 

After increasing the light intesity, i lowered it again last night...no point in pushing too hard too soon. 

Again, daily W/C seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## Tony Swinney (17 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Cool pic Mark 

Are the amanos OK with that colour drop checker ?  Are you adding O2 in the evenings ?  Reason I ask is we lost a few amanos in the MA tank this week due ( we think ) to high CO2.  We're now adding O2 after the photo period and they seem OK.

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Are the amanos OK with that colour drop checker ?



you got me all paranoid there Tony   i had to go and check! just counted them all, and their grazing on the wood and moss.


----------



## nayr88 (17 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Lovely pic Mark, 

Good choice with the amano's there a hungy little guys haha. I had few before but gave them away to my sister...wish I hadn't  I will have to get a few more, are they okai with the co2?

Cheers mate.


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> are they okai with the co2?



Their fine mate. Although i run high co2, at night, a 50% WC resets everything for them.

I planted the amano hydracotle a week ago or so (i still cant belive it's from amanos own tank, how childish is that!  ), and it's doing great. Last 2 days have seen considerable growth...i sense a weed is in the country   

as soon as I've got enough to trim, I'll send some out to members. Garuf first.

It's the bright green plant


----------



## Antoni (17 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Those two shots are cracking!   

The Amano's hydrocotile is looking great, I just start dreaming now.... 

I was going to ask you, where did you get this litle fellow on the last picture  Is this AquaSys feeder   

I just have seen few pics and I love how they look! Prety close to ADA look though.


----------



## George Farmer (17 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Then new Hydrocotyle sp. seems to be settling in nicely.  Good news.    

Great shots, Mark.


----------



## JEK (17 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Wow, that Hydrocotyle looks awesome! I'd like to purchase some if you ship to Denmark..? 

Were's all that algae you're talking about? I can't see any.


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> I'd like to purchase some if you ship to Denmark..?



i'll send it for free when i've enough. 



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> Were's all that algae you're talking about? I can't see any.



it's disappearing. It was only minor, but it was there.  :? The thing with diatoms is, it can make your plants looks sh"@, until things stabalise. 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Then new Hydrocotyle sp. seems to be settling in nicely. Good news.



It's doing good now George. I'll let it go on its own little mission. 



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Is this AquaSys feeder



It's is Antoni. Juri gave it to me to try. it's nice, and should be available soon, along with other glassware by all accounts.


----------



## Tom (17 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



> as soon as I've got enough to trim, I'll send some out to members. Garuf first.


Then me!! Could frame it


----------



## JEK (17 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Thanks Mark, that's very nice of you. You must let me pay for the postage though.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> Thanks Mark, that's very nice of you. You must let me pay for the postage though.



If it's not too much, i dont mind. you may have to way a few weeks though. 



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Then me!! Could frame it



I was like a kid after George gave it to me   

the order i'll send it out is...

Garuf
Antoni
Jek
Tom.

here's another angle shot. You can diatoms are nearly over...i'm showing images closer to the plants.  

The thing is, Amano lets it merge with everything. Should i do the same? it's going to get everywhere, and could look great.

Here's an over all shot. Very untidy workstation i know, but this is still, in my eye's and experimentation tank, so i'm doing much more to this tank than i have with others. pruning etc.


----------



## George Farmer (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

>


Get your nano next to the 60cm, and utilise some of that wasted light!


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Nice work Mark, it's certainly growing in well and it's nice to see that your enemy - the diatoms are disappearing!


----------



## andyh (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Mark, not been around much last few weeks but this tank is really my cup of tea! There is lots to take in and the selction of plants is first class, cant wait to see it mature a little more. Keep up the good work.

How are these new ferts working for you, i know its early days


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> it's nice to see that your enemy - the diatoms are disappearing!



my nemesis at the moment   It's part of the process i guess, just something i'm not used to.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Get your nano next to the 60cm, and utilise some of that wasted light!



That's reserved for my 35L arcadia tank   



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> There is lots to take in and the selction of plants is first class, cant wait to see it mature a little more. Keep up the good work.
> 
> How are these new ferts working for you, i know its early days



Thanks Andy. The ferts seem to be doing great. In my nano, the acicularis is looking absolutely fab. even in this tank, with limited light it's really green.

Of course it's really early days, but for me at least, i can actually see a difference in terms of plant health. I'm excited to see the health in 2 months time. 

I'm not one for science. I just want something that works. Tobi's ferts are working, Fact!


----------



## JEK (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



> you may have to way a few weeks though.


 Of course.  

It actually looks good with the tank being rather dim. Gives a special atmosphere to it.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> It actually looks good with the tank being rather dim. Gives a special atmosphere to it.
> 
> 
> > you may have to way a few weeks though.
> ...



It's a temporary measure, until the whole tank settles down. Once it has, I'll increase intensity, but only slightly. 

This image, is with the lights lower down. It just brightens things up. A do not dare do it for the whole lighting period though. 

You can also see the X ray tetras...just. 





I'm amazed at what the shrimp are doing to the moss


----------



## George Farmer (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I'm amazed at what the shrimp are doing to the moss


I reckon a good shrimp stock are an almost essential component to succeed with moss.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I reckon a good shrimp stock are an almost essential component to succeed with moss.



so true mate, so true!

I've taken a couple of pics with a single flash unit.

 1 week ago, I simply wouldn't of shown you a close up of the moss.   but with regular maintenance, it pays dividends with the over all health and appearance of a tank. 

I mentioned earlier that I've added some X Ray tetras. nice little fish. I'll slowly add more varieties of fish as time goes on....could do with some help here George   





I do have a question for the moss pros out there....when do you start to trim it?... now?  





Ok, thats me and pics for one weekend   i'll update in a couple of weeks. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Tom (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

I would give it a light trim now personally, but I'm no moss pro! I tend to take it back quite short at the beginning as long as it's attaching well, then let it get longer at each trim until it's where you want it. Then for a final shot, let it grow out so it looks natural but neat (not manicured!)


----------



## Antoni (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Great pics again Mark, in my taste the pics with the  flash look better. Im big fan of strobes 

It defenetely looks sharper with flash, or is maybe just me?!   

The x ray tetras are great!


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Cheers Tom. I'll give it a go. I'll flick through my aquajournals to see how Amano gets his final look with moss. 

Antoni, cheers matey. Yeah, the images are much sharper. these were shot @ f4 so I've still got DOF. f11 and upwards, would really make these pin sharp. 

Click on the images for a larger view


----------



## B7fec (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Looking great Mark, the plants and moss are coming along really nice now that they're getting established. Loving everything abut this tank, great layout and liking the refreshing fish choice!

As for the Moss Mr Graeme Edwards told me to trim moss hard back, this keeps the moss closet the wood nice and fresh and the new growth very tight and compact. It worked for me! I end up trimming my Moss once every 2 weeks.....

Keep up the stunning work!


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Cheer ben   

The last high res shot, i promise






So, on the wood, trim this hard yes?

What about the stuff on the ground. I guess i want undulations to create depth and texture, so i could treat this like a HC lawn maybe?

all advice on moss is most welcome


----------



## B7fec (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Mark.....That shot is brilliant! just enlarged it on my mac screen and booooooom!! It comes to life, pure genius!


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Mark.....That shot is brilliant! just enlarged it on my mac screen and booooooom!! It comes to life, pure genius!



and i owe about 80% of it to you   

I think sometimes, a higher res shot can show off a tank better than a smaller one. Still, at 4 weeks old, there's some way to go, and this was taken with just 1 light.

 As the layout goes, i'm surprised how it looks. The plans for the 4 footer are looking really promising   ...cant wait.

I can also spot flaws in the layout, but I'll address those soon...c heferi back left, needs to go.or moved to the middle.


----------



## Antoni (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

lol I couldnt resist, will put this on the desktop 

Great shot, I cant even imagine what it would be with 2 or three flashes... and f11. Have you got gels, I think its worth trying for color effects on the surface?!

The moss looks great! The helferi would looke better in the middle IMO!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Mamma mia!!!
Just clicked on the image.........................


----------



## Tony Swinney (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Beautiful pic Mark. Whilst I know you consider this a test tank, I'm sure many of us would be more than happy to have it in our lounges. I think the fact that plants aren't positioned where you might expect them to be in an aquascape gives it a refreshingly natural look - that could be tricky to emulate in your 120cm !

Perhaps the secret is to limit yourself to 30mins positioning and planting time, so as not to over think it ! 

Tony


----------



## George Farmer (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Looking very nice now, indeed.  The high-res does the 'scape and your expensive gear more justice too...  

I agree the C. helferi isn't adding much to the scape now.  The layout is becoming dominated by the more rustic and complex textures of the moss, Lilaeopsis and crypts.  The helferi with it super-bright green and smooth needle-like texture is too much of a contrast IMO.   Moving it to the centre will help - it won't be so obvious hidden behind the wood mass. 

Have you considered something like Juncus repens as a background? 

As for fish - I like the x-ray tetras.  Most small tetras would look good in here.  There's a lot going on so you're not really limited like you are with say a minimal iwagumi.  Maybe some Embers to add a dash of colour.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> lol I couldnt resist, will put this on the desktop



No probs mate   



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Mamma mia!!!
> Just clicked on the image.........................



It's a bit different to last week Ed   



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> that could be tricky to emulate in your 120cm !
> 
> Perhaps the secret is to limit yourself to 30mins positioning and planting time, so as not to over think it !



With the 120, I'd aim for more nooks and crannies, not so much a straight line along the front. Limited plant choice to. With the planting, and even in this tank, I've intentionally tried not to think about it too much. Too much knowledge can be a dangerous thing, and can turn creativeness into something 'stale'

Of course, placing mid,fore and background plants is a no brainer. It's the 'left to right' positioning i wanted to be random with. 

It's not worked fully, but it gives me insight for future tanks.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I agree the C. helferi isn't adding much to the scape now. The layout is becoming dominated by the more rustic and complex textures of the moss, Lilaeopsis and crypts. The helferi with it super-bright green and smooth needle-like texture is too much of a contrast IMO. Moving it to the centre will help - it won't be so obvious hidden behind the wood mass.



What i'm going to do George, is remove the left side C Heferi. The right bunch can stay temporarily, until the recently trimmed stems grow back. If they work together, the right side C Helferi can stay.

The palaustrus red, fits with the tank, with larger than average leaves and dark, pinky colour tones.

Thanks guys for the input


----------



## Piece-of-fish (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

I like both p.helferi bunches at this point. Adds originality. Mb in the future it wont be that good but now i think it looks great.


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Good lord, that's some serious growth since last week mate, nice work!


----------



## John Starkey (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Coming along nicely Mark,cant help thinking some sort of red leafed plant would help in there somewhere,

regards,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Coming along nicely Mark,cant help thinking some sort of red leafed plant would help in there somewhere,



cheers John. There's a small amount of ludwigia palaustrus red in the back mate, it's recovering from a trim   



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Good lord, that's some serious growth since last week mate, nice work!



Cheers Dan. Such a massive change in a week. In all honesty, when juri said he was coming with Edis, and Dan was coming over, i was really embarrassed by the way the tank looked. Of course it's only young, but still...



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> I like both p.helferi bunches at this point. Adds originality. Mb in the future it wont be that good but now i think it looks great.



I've just taken some more shots today, thinking much more about the lighting etc...and actually, the C helferi kinda looks OK both sides. I guess there's no right or wrong.


----------



## George Farmer (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Hey Mark, 

How about some of this?

http://www.tropica.com/plants/plantdesc ... x?pid=037C

A bit different.  Awesome texture.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Thats a stunner George. i've seen it before, but never tried it. could look awesome.

I'm may drop aquajardin a line. 

thanks George


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> A bit different. Awesome texture.



What I'll do, is wait for the recovery of the ludwigia, to see how that looks. 

You can see here, the new growth....the real small heads/crowns





I'll see how it looks when it fills this gap to the right. If it doesn't sit right I'll try that stem George.


----------



## John Starkey (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Hey Mark,
> 
> How about some of this?
> 
> ...



I tried that plant when i had my 150cm,didn,t do that well but that was probably due to me being new to the planted scene,i am sure mark would do it justice,

regards,
john.


----------



## Angus (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Amazing pictures mark, love the high res one!, more pics of the inhabitants would be nice though. 

Regards, Gus.


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

The moss is looking really goo in this scape Mark. It really suits it. Great photography as always.

BTW its not that much of a slow burner!


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> BTW its not that much of a slow burner!



It is slightly quicker than i thought it would be   

The new japan hydracotle species is racing along now. 



			
				fozziebear said:
			
		

> more pics of the inhabitants would be nice though.



I'll try for you mate.


----------



## B7fec (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

>



In this photo you can see the moss on the branched starting to reach up toward the light......in my tank to get the effect you liked, I simply kept trimming the these longer pieces of moss away, it enabled all the moss to grow healthily and gave it this awesome effect. It's really easy, especially for a scaper of your calibure


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Thanks for that Ben.   

I keep looking at it, and each time a go for the snips, i get scared   i'll just dive in!


----------



## George Farmer (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> The new japan hydracotle species is racing along now.


Hydrocotyle.  Show the plant some respect!!


----------



## JEK (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Mark Evans said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or else Amano will curse you for eternity, with the Curse of Cyano! (this should be read aloud with a scary, dark voice)


----------



## B7fec (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I keep looking at it, and each time a go for the snips, i get scared   i'll just dive in!



Do it!


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Hydrocotyle. Show the plant some respect!!





			
				JEK said:
			
		

> Or else Amano will curse you for eternity, with the Curse of Cyano! (this should be read aloud with a scary, dark voice)



Hydrocotyle Hydrocotyle Hydrocotyle Hydrocotyle  

Bless this sacred plant from Japan...


----------



## B7fec (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*

Mark, where did you get your Glass eye candy of a fish feeder from? I've been trying to source one of those do aqua, or ada ones for a few weeks now.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Mark, where did you get your Glass eye candy of a fish feeder from? I've been trying to source one of those do aqua, or ada ones for a few weeks now.



I was given to me buy Jur4ik (Juri) He's on this forum, he came over from Germany and visted me. get in touch with him.

 I think he's got a line of glasware coming out.


----------



## B7fec (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I was given to me buy Jur4ik (Juri) He's on this forum, he came over from Germany and visted me. get in touch with him.
> 
> I think he's got a line of glasware coming out.



Thanks Mark


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*

To all the moss heads out there. 

I've put up a short vid. I've trimmed just one branch...until it's approved  Can you please tell me if it's right or not?

Ben! is this close enough?   

I've increased the speed of the clip and cut cak handed  :?


----------



## Tom (20 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*

Looks good to me. Maybe even a bit closer, but it should bush out nicely like that


----------



## B7fec (20 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*

Perfect Mark! Get scissor happy with the rest of it now!


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*

OK, cheers Tom and Ben.


----------



## ofere (20 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*





This is beautiful!


----------



## Antoni (20 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*

I also used to trim the moss right to the wood/2 -3 mm  maybe/, then it grows beautiful and shaped


----------



## nayr88 (20 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				ofere said:
			
		

> This is beautiful!



    

+1 on ofere's comment



truly stunning.


----------



## viktorlantos (21 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*

oh ugh... just watched the tank in full screen mate. i had to tell you this become my desktop background immediatelly  

Looks amazing Mark! Top qual, but that's why i like so much your work.


----------



## Nelson (21 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*





that pic is like a drug.i'm addicted   .
its now my wallpaper as well   .

now everytime i turn my laptop on i'll be seeing how bad my scapes and photography are   .

damn you Mr Evans   .


----------



## Garuf (21 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*

Is that C. lyratta I see in the back? 
FAAO did a scape with it in recently and when kept minimal it looks great!


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*

Awww, guys...Thanks very much   This means much to me, honestly. 

Maybe from time to time, I'll upload a high res shot, on each pic update. As George says, it does the camera gear some justice.    



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Is that C. lyratta I see in the back?



No mate, It's hyrdacotlye sp. from Aquafleur. Kinda grows upwards, which was the intention. 1 pot just to see what it may look like.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (21 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> that pic is like a drug.i'm addicted   .
> its now my wallpaper as well   .
> 
> now everytime i turn my laptop on i'll be seeing how bad my scapes and photography are   .
> ...



Dont say anyone...  My walpaper too


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*

Cheers Ed   i guess i'll have it as mine to.

I thought i'd share some pics from water change. You can see some plants better when the water is low. 

Ludwigia on the road to recovery...


----------



## JEK (21 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*

Very beautiful.  
Seems like we are quite a few people using you tank as wallpaper. Hope you don't mind, Mark...


----------



## Angus (21 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*

Blimey mark! that ludwigia is growing like stink and your saying its recovering? lol! look at all those new crowns! they have grown immensely from the last pic!

Regards, Gus.


----------



## chilled84 (21 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" overcoming diatoms*



			
				ofere said:
			
		

> This is beautiful!



You sicken me with your outstanding growth! lol


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> You sicken me with your outstanding growth! lol



It's not been easy. Daily cutting of old leaves, W/C everyday, checking the lighting height etc etc...it's a daily thing mate. 

The last week has seen the tank turn around for the good. The hard work pays off mate. 



			
				fozziebear said:
			
		

> that ludwigia is growing like stink and your saying its recovering?



recovering from a trim mate, not from being sick   



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> Seems like we are quite a few people using you tank as wallpaper. Hope you don't mind, Mark...



I'm baffled mate, in a good way. I didn't even think it was that good a shot. I dont mind though.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*



			
				fozziebear said:
			
		

> they have grown immensely from the last pic!



Yeah, i never noticed actually from just a few days ago.


----------



## chilled84 (21 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*

How much water you changeing daily? Its a lovely size that tank.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> How much water you changeing daily? Its a lovely size that tank.



50% a day. It's real easy in a 60cm. Even in the last 120cm i was doing that for at least 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## B7fec (21 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*

Mark, reading about the W/C being done 50% a day, what time of day do you do it? Do you use straight tap water with a dechlorinator? Finally what time of day do you dose?(lights on or off etc/)


----------



## nayr88 (21 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*

Nice pictures Mark, so clear and clean!

Doing the 50percent daily wc has helped my tank tons, I use treated water left out for half hour, I was under the impression that untreated tap water would mess with the good stuff in your filter? I don't have any occupants in the nano so no harm to them just concerned about ruining the filter and causing some ammonia related algae?

Keep the pictures coming mate really enjoy them


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> what time of day do you do it? Do you use straight tap water with a dechlorinator? Finally what time of day do you dose?(lights on or off etc/)



Ben, i've always done my W/C's after the lighting period. So i do it at night. I've not used declor in a few months now. 

I dose my ferts straight after the W/C. Some say it should be done before lights on, but I've never tried that. maybe it could improve things more, i'm not sure   



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Keep the pictures coming mate really enjoy them



I cant risk being too enthusiastic mate


----------



## B7fec (22 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*

Cheers for Mark.....untreated tap water?? I thought the chlorine in the tap water kills the good bacteria in the filter? have I missed a trick here?


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> untreated tap water?? I thought the chlorine in the tap water kills the good bacteria in the filter?



Some will say this, and it may well be true, but i've never really noticed any issues. There are many that dont declor, so i just follow the pack really


----------



## John Starkey (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*

I have been fishkeeping since I was about 12,so that 45 years and I only ever declor at initial set up,I do two water changes  a week and never use dechlorinator,
But saying all that if I had a big setup and was doing large water changes then I think I would use some form of dechlorinator .

John


----------



## Tom (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*

I add a tiny bit for big water changes on my puffer tank, but generally don't bother using it either


----------



## George Farmer (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*

Here's a rather heated discussion about de-chlorinator.

viewtopic.php?f=51&t=6474

I use it regularly with all water changes now.  I've noticed shrimp reacting adversely to big water changes without it.


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*

I still use it, as lincolnshire water is rammed with chlorine, you can smell it!

This may be a bold statement, but i have given up using Prime though and changed to Haloex over the last few months. I don't know if its anything to do with the Nitrate binding, but i found some of my plants started to look as though they were needing more N. I stopped using Prime and back to normal. This is with twice weekly 50% changes.


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Approval needed*

The new Hydracotyle sp. is doing really well. It took just a few days to settle in, and is now spreading in all directions. I think in maybe 1 or 2 weeks, I'll take some cuttings and send them out.


----------



## JEK (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydracotyle sp. Japan*

It's has a very beautiful leaf shape, I really like it in the layout on page 16 and 17 in the book of ADA.
Does it actually origin from Japan?


----------



## Tom (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydracotyle sp. Japan*

I love that stuff, it looks very delicate. 

How's your Lilaeopsis coming on? I'm finding mine's dying back a bit at the moment, but it's only been filled 3 days or so.


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydracotyle sp. Japan*



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> Does it actually origin from Japan?



I believe so. Apparently, it grows outside of NAG, like a weed. 



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I love that stuff, it looks very delicate.



It is really pretty. It's added just that little bit of something, another texture to the tank. 



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> How's your Lilaeopsis coming on?



Really good now that the old growth has died off and disappeared.



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I'm finding mine's dying back a bit at the moment, but it's only been filled 3 days or so.



Cut it down then Tom. There's should be enough in the roots for regeneration. It's a slow grower, so be aware.


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydracotyle sp. Japan*

looks like it's easy to get a carpet of the stuff...

http://www.naacademy.pl/Galerie/NA-Gall ... m?photo=15


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydracotyle sp. Japan*

After a little bit of research, I've bought 6 cherry barbs. I've sexed them up, 3 x males and 3 x females. 

I hope that's the right thing to do? 

I've chosen these, because of the colour. The tanks 90% green, with a bit of colour coming from undulatus red, the wood and the stems: lud. pal red.

pics later when they've settled in.


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydracotyle sp. Japan*

Here's the first few moments of their new lives.

Prime candidates for photos i think.


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydracotyle sp. Japan*

Pretty fish goes in...pretty fish swims around...pretty fish hides!!!!   

They somehow went into cover, the damn things. anyway, i water change seemed to bring them out....that's just an excuse to post an image


----------



## Antoni (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydracotyle sp. Japan*

This barbs look really nice in here! I like them a lot. Not an usual choice for aquascape, but a great addition to the Quemador Lenta! 

Congrats, Mark!


----------



## George Farmer (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydracotyle sp. Japan*

Mark still can't spell the name of the plant though!   

Lovely pics mate.


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydracotyle sp. Japan*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Mark still can't spell the name of the plant though!



Meh... 8) I must add it to my spell check.



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Not an usual choice for aquascape, but a great addition to the Quemador Lenta!



It's one of he reasons i got them. I thought they were plant eaters, but because many have them in planted tanks, i wanted them to   

and on to the final pics for at least 2 weeks! I've been 'rained off' today, so awfully bored


----------



## Piece-of-fish (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydracotyle sp. Japan*

Beautiful fish.  You are lucky to have such a good shop close to you


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydracotyle sp. Japan*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Beautiful fish. You are lucky to have such a good shop close to you



Gorgeous colours mate. I do like them a lot....there actually a P@H buy.


----------



## nayr88 (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydracotyle sp. Japan*

Wow :0


I'm running out of words that can describe this tank, haha. Its just so beautiful!( Good word?) lol, the combination of photography and amazing aquascaping is actually so so inspiring, its going to be hard when I do my 60cm to not just recreate this, its 'ultimate' IMO, I'd be tempted to get a glosso carpet out front.

Those fish are great I saw them in pets at home and was going to look into tank size needed ect. But I'm stuck between these and some red pencil fish in my LFS.

Cheers Mark, have you got a photo bucket or something similar where you have stored previous tank pics? I'd really like to see them.

Cheers

What's P@H


----------



## JEK (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydracotyle sp. Japan*

Fits the scape very well.  Seems like you have really good growth, is it aquasoil you use for substrate?


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydracotyle sp. Japan*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Cheers Mark, have you got a photo bucket or something similar where you have stored previous tank pics? I'd really like to see them.



I dont have a gallery as such. I could possibly start a thread of some of my past images?

Thanks Nayr88 for the kind words. I do post a lot of images, and it's nice to get feedback, but one of the other big reasons i do it, is because if i can help inspire then I've helped do my bit for the hobby.

 Heavy posting, hopefully, will spark conversations and questions.   



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> What's P@H



the answer...  



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Those fish are great I saw them in pets at home






			
				JEK said:
			
		

> Seems like you have really good growth, is it aquasoil you use for substrate?



Its colombo flora base. very similar to ADA. The growth, i believe, has been helped along by these new ferts. seriously, there great!


----------



## samc (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydracotyle sp. Japan*

nice scape mark. 

reminds me of some of amano earlier works. i just rescaped a tank at home, im starting to get into it again


----------



## nayr88 (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydracotyle sp. Japan*

P@H!! My god! Can't believe I didn't catch that one. 

Mark if you did start a thread thatd be amazing, when you get the time I think you should. The tanks I have seen are some of my favorite of all I've seen, truly inspiring.

I had great results with florabase on my old set up and once I closed the tank I left it in a bucket and my brother is  re using it in his arc20liter with no turning to mush and still great growth. How many liters did you use. 10? 

Make the thread !!!


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydracotyle sp. Japan*

Your too kind guys   

The cherry barbs are such a delight. Pretty and usefull. They seem to be going over everything, cleaning. Is this the norm? I've read they like algae, diatoms etc...


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydracotyle sp. Japan*

here's a short vid to back up the cherrys and their cleaning abilities.

I've observed really closely, and their not eating the moss...they get very close and pull the bits of diatoms. They also go around the wood and substrate. 

Much nicer looking than shrimp and do a great job.


----------



## JEK (24 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydracotyle sp. Japan*

A joy to watch. Seems like they're good algae eaters. The moss needs some trimming again, doesn't it?


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydracotyle sp. Japan*



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> The moss needs some trimming again, doesn't it?



The moss on the substrate, hasn't been cut yet. I may do it this weekend. In areas, it's took a firm hold to the wood


----------



## andyh (25 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydrocotyle sp. "Japan"*

Mark, loving this tank! For me it looks so natural it doesn't look like its been created if you know what i mean! 
That Hydrocotyle is sweet! If you ever have any spare and looking to sell, let me know ! I have the perfect spot in my nano!

Keep up the good work!

Andy


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydrocotyle sp. "Japan"*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Mark, loving this tank! For me it looks so natural it doesn't look like its been created if you know what i mean!



Cheers Andy!   really nice that you think it looks natural.

I'll send some hydrocotyle when there's some available   

And thanks to the person who corrected my spelling...HYDRACOTYLE   ...ishiwishi?

It's gona be tough not posting any images this weekend  :?


----------



## George Farmer (25 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydrocotyle sp. "Japan"*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> And thanks to the person who corrected my spelling...HYDRACOTYLE   ...ishiwishi?



No probs, "Bad Wizard" (cannot spell)...


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Hydrocotyle sp. "Japan"*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> No probs, "Bad Wizard" (cannot spell)...



 nowt rong wiv my spelin! 

I did say i wasn't going to post any images, but it's just impossible. So rather than FTS' etc, here's one showing crypt health....

I've intentionally turned down the output of he light to capture the 'sheen' on the leaf.


----------



## Tom (26 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Happy crypts*

Never seem submersed Crypts look so clean and waxy-looking


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Happy crypts*

tank is looking superb mark, really well grown in.  Is that a special hydrcotyle that you cant get in the UK?

Cherry barbs look great.  I really fancy getting some of those but Ive always been put off barbs as I thought they were nasty buggers who would nip all the others?  Yours seem really peaceful.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Happy crypts*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Never seem submersed Crypts look so clean and waxy-looking



Cheers Tom, I've managed to get similar looking crypts in the past, but not as so waxy as this.   



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Is that a special hydrcotyle that you cant get in the UK?



It's from Japan, amano's tanks. I'll send you some, but there is a small waiting list i'm afraid  :? you could try George and Dan to.


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Happy crypts*

cheers for that mark.  Good that you're getting a rare plant distributed in the UK, very kind of you   I should be able to find something interesting to send back in return


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Happy crypts*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Good that you're getting a rare plant distributed in the UK,



Yeah, George's idea, after we've sent out cuttings, the next bunch of folk can grow it on and then also send cuttings out...in a few months lots of us will have it.


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Happy crypts*

perfect use of the community spirit here


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Happy crypts*

Been following this all the time Mark, those mosses are coming along nicely  
Loving the scape and those hi-res photos to die for 

I want the Amano plant too when you have enough  would look nice in my next scape.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Happy crypts*

Cheers Paulo. I'll pop you on the list.   

I think in all honesty, i'm not going to be able to supply the whole community, so the 'pass it on' thing will have to come into play. 

I've noticed in my undulatus green, a really distinct pattern in the leaves. Much nicer than when i've grown it before.  8) ...odd.


----------



## Tom (26 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Happy crypts*

As long as you can split it 25 ways, you'll be fine  Simples with your growth rates!!


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Happy crypts*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I think in all honesty, i'm not going to be able to supply the whole community, so the 'pass it on' thing will have to come into play.


Haha so true, I already have first dibs on Garuf  lets see how it goes


----------



## mrjackdempsey (26 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Happy crypts*

Hi Mark that tank of yours is getting better looking by the day, you should bottle the magic touch and sell it, would be in more demand than the hydrcotyle    and loving the crypts


----------



## George Farmer (27 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Happy crypts*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well - it was Tobi's idea really...


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Happy crypts*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Well - it was Tobi's idea really...



either way, it's a good one.


----------



## George Farmer (27 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Happy crypts*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's taking off in my nano now too.  Starting to creep along horizontally, even with such low lighting.  Interesting plant!


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Happy crypts*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> It's taking off in my nano now too. Starting to creep along horizontally, even with such low lighting. Interesting plant!



Indeed. It's much slower in my nano. I've just moved the nano over to the 120cm stand. I've got them side by side sharing the light.

 Hopefully i can speed things up in the smaller tank.


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*

Well, i didn't think i could go all weekend without posting a pic. 

Yesterday, i trimmed the moss. Not sure if it was the right thing to do.

 If i'm honest, i'm not 100% happy with it. It's still a magnet for the smallest amount of diatoms. I mean it's not that visible on normal viewing, but close up it makes me cringe...I might be a tad paranoid here though.

The last 4 footer went through the same thing, but then after about 6 weeks, it just flourished...something to look forward to. 

When it comes to photographing this proper, i may need 3 or 4 lights to pinpoint certain areas. I'd actually like to create a 'moody' image.

You can just make out the moss crawling up the wood on the front branch.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*

The little cheeky smile came after i caught him nearly picking up the scissors  ... The hands slowly lowered


----------



## Tom (28 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*

That nano looks lovely!!
I think I'd have some kind of electric fence around the stand if I thought someone might touch my tank!!


----------



## Tony Swinney (28 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*

Nice setup mark, I do love a nano in place next to a big tank - something about the juxtaposition of scale that just works for me 

Cool pics as always   

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> That nano looks lovely!!



Cheers Tom. I'm trying to speed things up a bit. The 11w lamp wasn't really cutting it. It's on go slow mode. 



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> something about the juxtaposition



Just checking the Oxford English mate   

A fishy pic...


----------



## Antoni (28 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*

It seems the new guests, feel at home now! 

I think you will face a strong competitiveness at home soon and most likely you will need another set of scissors and tanks  at least   

Great shots as usual!


----------



## B7fec (28 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*

Those barbs are looking great Mark! Such an unusual choice, but boy they look good! Great pic!


----------



## flygja (1 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*

Is it Hydrocotyle sibthorpoides? http://acvaristica.wordpress.com/2008/1 ... plante-ii/. You'll need to scroll down a bit or do a word search. There's a scape in the Book of ADA 2011 that is carpeted with it. It's the iwagumi with jagged rocks sticking out of the soil in a radial formation. Don't have the book with me so I can't tell you which page right now. 

I just noticed how your filter intakes/outlets are attached and you might wanna be careful with those. If the suction cups come off, you may just be filtering your water onto the floor   

Also just wanted to say that I really admire your motivation for photography. Half the time I think about setting up all the equipment and getting crappy shots and just give up


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*

Great photos Mark, those mosses coming along nicely, and to think you were never that keen on them


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> those mosses coming along nicely



not as nice as I've grown in the past. I really need the tank to settle down  :? 

In an attempt to boost the moss, i increased the light intensity for 2 days. The moss, and everything else, pearled at an intense rate....

click the image for a larger view, and see the moss pearling.







			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Is it Hydrocotyle sibthorpoides?



That's the one mate   



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Those barbs are looking great Mark! Such an unusual choice, but boy they look good! Great pic!



Cheers Ben...still trying to do your moss some justice 



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> I think you will face a strong competitiveness at home soon and most likely you will need another set of scissors and tanks  at least



hopefully he'll get into the hobby


----------



## JEK (1 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*

According to aquaticplantcentral, tropica has Hydrocotyle sibthorpoides in their range. Must be long time ago, I've never seen it..?
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... php?id=142


----------



## Tony Swinney (1 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*

I hadnt realised it was Hydrocotyle Sibthorpoides !  I have that in "Triassic Hollow" - got it from TGM when I first scaped the tank.  It struggled with the 24" depth at first, but is coming back stronger now.  I also have it growing emmersed very well in my propagator.

Not the same as having the provenance of Amano himself though !

Tony


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*

I dont think the stuff in marks tank is Hydrocotyle Sibthorpoides.  ive got loads of it growing in my 90cm and its nothing like the stuff thats growing in marks


----------



## Tony Swinney (2 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*

I agree Stu, having just looked back through the pics...

Mine is Sibthorpoides, and looks like this...





As opposed to Marks...





This "sp. Amano" version has a more clover like leaf with deeper splits in the leaf, whereas the Sibthorpoides is rounder.

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> I dont think the stuff in marks tank is Hydrocotyle Sibthorpoides. ive got loads of it growing in my 90cm and its nothing like the stuff thats growing in marks





			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> This "sp. Amano" version has a more clover like leaf with deeper splits in the leaf, whereas the Sibthorpoides is rounder.



Yeah,I reckon it's different stuff.In the link it did look similar, I must admit. 

I've noticed, that the ares of high flow, the moss was not doing so good. In areas where there was no flow, it was fine. 

I've adjusted the outlet of the filter, so it jets more around the back of the tank. In 24 hours there's an improvement already in the moss.It pearls intensely the last few days.

 Everything else is 100% fine and looking great.

I think also, after about 5 weeks, the tank is starting to 'settle down' 

Here's a random skewed view.





Trimming time soon for the Hydrocotyle sp. Japan so i'll send some cuttings out.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*

I thought I'd share a bit of info that I've discovered over the last few days. 

My moss hasn't been doing great recently. It's OK, but not amazing. Looking a little under the weather in places. 

There's one patch, in a 'no flow' area which looks faultless. I thought I'd change the position of he out let, so that the foreground does not get any flow. In the 24 hours I've done this, the moss looks 50% better. 

I'm thinking moss doesn't like that much flow at it?

As i mentioned earlier, my hydrocotyle is ready for a small trim. Maybe enough for one portion. I've 2 members that I'll supply first, just as a thanks for one or 2 things they've done for me. then hopefully the chain of supply can spread from there. 

A lot of new growth from each node.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*

Another bit of info...

Snail infestation? 

Cherry barbs are great at eating snails eggs!  8) They love em.


----------



## nayr88 (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*

I found the same with moss and flow, did not like the flow at all.

The hydrocotyle looks amazing I was sent some by Tobi also and it compliments any tank well.

Nice pics the tanks looking great.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> The hydrocotyle looks amazing



Its lovely. 

here's a clip of it...


----------



## George Farmer (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*

Looks lovely, Mark.   

The Cherry barbs are a nice addition, and a useful maintenance crew too.  The perfect fish!

Interesting observation on the moss.  In my nano my Java moss grows best in full flow, but that's where most of the CO2 bubbles are 'hitting'.

I've just transferred some Hydrocotyle sp. 'Japan' into my jungle to fill in some gaps in the foreground.  I'm thinking of using it for an entire carpet at some point in the future.  I think it would suit a large Iwagumi with it's delicate but relatively large (compared to HC, glosso, hairgrass etc.) leaves.

What have you learnt from this layout that you can take forward to your next 120cm project?  Will you be using a similar layout, as originally intended, or going for something new...  I think I know the answer...


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> What have you learnt from this layout that you can take forward to your next 120cm project? Will you be using a similar layout, as originally intended, or going for something new... I think I know the answer...



You certainly do!   

With new ferts, and new plants, this is challenging. Diatoms plague me for much longer periods than before, so i'm still learning how to eradicate them. 

The new ferts regime, seems to bring the best out in some species...vivid green plants. Crypts show huge improvements to. 

As for the next layout...well, Dutch maybe?   

I'd still like to see this out- 3 or 4 months maybe. It's now at the stage, where i need to 'shape' everything. Stems need care and trimming, C helferi need thinning. etc etc.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" simple update*

Here's a 5 week foreground comparison shot.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" foreground comparison shot.*

Very good growth Mark, one moss that thrives on flow is Fissidens, all others tend to prefer a calmer environment, I have grown Spiky and Weeping in high flow areas without a problem either.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" foreground comparison shot.*

I think it's more a case of...The moss is fine in flow, but not when diatoms are present. 

Diatoms seem to flourish in high flow areas IME.

Daily though, and painfully, the tank is getting to that 'happy' stage


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" how about this for an experiment.*

I almost forgot that this is an experimental tank. 

So, what better than to totally take out all the background plants except the stem.   

A bit more 'Nature Aquarium' i think.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" how about this for an experiment.*

I feel it gives the tank a bit more 'breathing space'...less is more


----------



## George Farmer (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" how about this for an experiment.*

I particularly like the subtle filter inlet/outlet configuration!


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" how about this for an experiment.*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I particularly like the subtle filter inlet/outlet configuration!



If it were neat, would it grow better?


----------



## George Farmer (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" how about this for an experiment.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   No.  Probably worse.


----------



## John Starkey (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" how about this for an experiment.*

Looking good as usual mark,the 5 week growth comparison really shows how fast it has come on,
enjoyable as usual to read,

john.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" how about this for an experiment.*

Cheers John. 

So i take it it looks better empty at the back?   

I caught the cat weighing up the fish earlier today...





It never actually went for them though.


----------



## John Starkey (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" how about this for an experiment.*

Yes i think it looks good with the open back 

john.


----------



## Tom (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" how about this for an experiment.*

Much better!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" how about this for an experiment.*

I liked Cyperus   
But that might be due to personal affairs


----------



## B7fec (6 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" how about this for an experiment.*

Mark,
Most of us would die to have a an experimental scape looking this good.....then you go and tear the back down......  ......and totally against my grain, but surprisingly it works  It's so hard to stick to the less is more side of things though. Will you be leaving the empty space or trying something different there?

Either way, loving it!


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" how about this for an experiment.*

mixed views   

There are 2 parts to the hacking experiment. The first one is aesthetics, the second, to see if C heferi will grow after being cut to the base.







			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Most of us would die to have a an experimental scape looking this good



And i would die to have moss like yours Ben  8) I'm not a happy mossy bunny at the mo.



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Will you be leaving the empty space or trying something different there?



It wont be totally empty mate. From the above image, you can see the stems coming up the back . 

There's some polygonum growing in the rear to. Only a stem or 2, again to see how it grows and looks.   



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Looking good as usual mark,the 5 week growth comparison really shows how fast it has come on,
> enjoyable as usual to read,



Cheers john   



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Much better!





			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> I liked Cyperus



The wonder of our art...no right or wrong.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (6 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" how about this for an experiment.*

Good news. I still have hope to see it again   
Was thinking you have removed it completely. Will be interesting to see if it does grow back.


----------



## Tom (6 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" how about this for an experiment.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> There are 2 parts to the hacking experiment. The first one is aesthetics, the second, to see if C heferi will grow after being cut to the base.



I would imagine if it had rooted well then it could put out new leaves?


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" how about this for an experiment.*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I would imagine if it had rooted well then it could put out new leaves?



It could quite possibly grow back. I'm very interested to see.



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> I still have hope to see it again



 maybe, though i like it more without. 

I'm going to make a few changes. 

*In the pic I've done a,b, c, d and e*




*The plan as follows.*
A.To remove the bolbitis. It grows much better, but ruins the look.
B.To trim the hydrocotyle, and move a small section to the middle, growing over the wood.
c. To trim high and low points in the moss, to add dimension and texture
d.To trim the stems, and plant the trimmings to the right, to help fill the gap.
e.To keep the Acicularis both left and right, to soften the back.

sound like a plan?


----------



## Tom (6 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" The Plan!*

I'd be more than happy to have this as a serious tank, let alone a tester.
Moss does need a trim again, I'll agree with that! I'd always imagined the Bolbitis might be a bit more compact than it is. Shame to see it go, but it's probably best for the scape.


----------



## George Farmer (6 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" The Plan!*

Good plan mate.  

This has the potential to be your best 'scape yet.


----------



## Tony Swinney (6 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" The Plan!*

Nice, clean and simple Mark - much much better 

The plans found good too - look forward to seeing them come to fruition.

Tony


----------



## B7fec (6 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" The Plan!*

Sounds good Mark, I'll look forward to seeing your plan come together...... and I'm sure the moss will come good for you.


			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> nd i would die to have moss like yours Ben   I'm not a happy mossy bunny at the mo.


What Moss?  


  

But thats another journal


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" The Plan!*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> What Moss?



 I'm keeping an eye on you and your moss!



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> But thats another journal



and one i'll be watching   



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Nice, clean and simple Mark - much much better



Cheers Tony   Plants in the post tomorrow or Tuesday   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> This has the potential to be your best 'scape yet.



Cheers George. The more i look at it the more i'm really liking it.  



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I'd be more than happy to have this as a serious tank, let alone a tester.



Cheers Tom, I'm finding that doing a tank my old way (planting and leaving it alone) isnt the best way. I'm discovering that taking away or adding plants can often lead to a better layout. I just dont have that 'amano' eye.

So stage one of the plan...taking the bolbitis out! such a small thing to do, but blimey, it's opened the tank up no end. 

other stages will take place over the coming days....do you know how tiring it is to take out a huge bolbitis?


----------



## samc (6 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" The Plan!*

loving this layout. the wood is looking really natural, i seem to end up making it too symetrical.

youve inspired me to set up my opti-white again


----------



## mrjackdempsey (6 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" The Plan!*

Hi Mark, loving your tank but already missing the Bolbitis( bought some after seeing it in your tank ) but your the man with the vision and can't wait to see where your vision is going to take the tank,seriously can't wait , want to see it NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" The Plan!*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i seem to end up making it too symetrical.



I used to fall into that trap a lot. It's all to easy to do aswell. A dry scape will look totaly different once filled in, but it's hard to see sometimes.



			
				mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> want to see it NOW!!!!!!



me to   boy, these next 3 months are going to be tough.


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" The Plan!*

A vid to go with the weekends trimming. Nothing special.720p or 1080p if you can.



see you next weekend   or i might even leave for 2 weeks. Now there's a challenge.


----------



## viktorlantos (7 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" The Plan!*

Nothing special eh?  Looks pretty good Mark


----------



## Antoni (7 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" The Plan!*

Looking even better after the changes! I wish I could do "noting special" like you


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" The Plan!*

guys, thanks. 

What i meant by 'nothing special' was the vid. Just 2 clips strung together. No music, editing etc.


----------



## Tom (7 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" The Plan!*

You could always leave that shot as your final, just 'shop out those pipes   
How's that for temptation?


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" The Plan!*

Just keep getting better Mark, love the video and those mosses are looking great too


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" The Plan!*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> How's that for temptation?



i think i'll wait for a couple of months   



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> love the video and those mosses are looking great too



Cheers Paulo. I've done a bit of digging on tinternet, and found a great site for moss info. It appears (as you also said paulo) moss goes through a period of settling in. Coming from one tank to another, it needs to adjust. 

I think finally, mine is adjusting with bright green, new growth.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" The Plan!*

Yeah you need to let it settle for 4-5 weeks and then it will start to grow nicely, then don't trim it too often though


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Covering old ground.*

I Had to post some kind of image. I'm testing whether i can go a while without posting a pic...It's harder than when i quit drink!   

So, instead of showing how things are now, i thought i could show how things were.

For Ed...the c helferi days.





I've trimmed the moss tonight, and replanted some hydrocotyle in the front.


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Covering old ground.*

No Mark, don't stop posting pics mate! (i think i speak for everyone here). Looks absolutely sublime mate, it really does.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (10 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Covering old ground.*

Mmmm...  8) Helfeeeeeri...


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Covering old ground.*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Mmmm...  Helfeeeeeri...



its dead mate   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> No Mark, don't stop posting pics mate! (i think i speak for everyone here). Looks absolutely sublime mate, it really does.



I'm sat at my desk quivering, like a nervous wreck...must post pics, must post pics...must beat Tom....  

A slight decrease in co2, ferts, light and temp, and the moss looks the best ever.  8) ...if only i could find my camera


----------



## Tom (10 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Covering old ground.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I'm sat at my desk quivering, like a nervous wreck...must post pics, must post pics...must beat Tom....



I took yet another full tank shot earlier with the flashes out. It's on Flickr but I daren't post it!!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Covering old ground.*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> It's on Flickr but I daren't post it!!



Meh! i dont believe you   it's not a valid pic unless you post it here!   

I cant find the button to take a pic


----------



## Tom (10 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Covering old ground.*

Done  Can't find the button?


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Covering old ground.*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Can't find the button?



I found it mate. I couldn't find my flash lead though...

So, 7 weeks or so, in, and things are settling down now. Such a long time to wait for things to level out. 

Moss has been my biggest issue. I thought it was a bad case of diatoms, but it turns out it was a 'settling in' process. 

Thankfully, and after a trim or 2, it's now doing good. I sense, that it's going to be a full on tank in terms of trimming and keeping tidy. I didn't realise this with moss. 

I'm tempted to add a couple of species of stem in the rear. 

Crypts are on fire now, and are swiftly becoming a fave plant of mine. The almost 'false' look to their leaves is quite something. 



Here's how it's looking today.


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Covering old ground.*

Stems play havok with metering. 

here's top down shot.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" Covering old ground.*

To go with the above image, here's the 7 week (or maybe 8 weeks...i'm not sure) image.

You can just make out new growth from the moss, but there's still a bit of old stuff.





I've planted some hydrocotyle in the foreground, as per plan. The hydro to the right is now on overdrive. It's taken longer for it to settle than the stuff on the left. 

The moss on the wood needs trimming also.  

If i get chance, i'll take a shot with studio lighting.


----------



## George Farmer (12 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

Lovely!

I think the contrast of the Hydrocotyle and moss works very nicely.  Its positioning looks really natural too, not contrived. 

I suspect the huge contrast in the stark white background and dominating deep greens and browns of the wood and plants will be a lot more balanced with studio lighting...


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

Cheers George. very kind mate. 

Instead of the usual pic i keep on posting, I've done something slightly different.


----------



## Garuf (12 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

It could almost be the cover of the inevitable Mark Evans coffee table portfolio.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> inevitable



The chance would be great, or just to provide the likes of tropica with images would be great. 

It's tough to get into those guys though. I may send them a mail and ask


----------



## Garuf (12 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

Pull a few strings at vivarium, I understand the owners will be there...


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

I forgot to mention, I've added another 6 amano shrimp and 6 cherry shrimp. 

I've not kept cherries in ages. wonderful little things


----------



## John Starkey (13 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

What can i say,everything is superb as usual,i love that last image,like garuf said it would make a great book cover,

John.


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> What can i say,everything is superb as usual,i love that last image,like garuf said it would make a great book cover,



cheers john. I've enough images to do one.   A high res handbook....


----------



## viktorlantos (13 Mar 2011)

*60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Mark i really would buy it whenever you do that, even would be happy to sell it.  great inspiration with top qual captures. Why don't you give it a test? You have many fans around the world would be some extra income and fun. I am with you mate.


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Hey Mark i really would buy it whenever you do that, even would be happy to sell it.  great inspiration with top qual captures. Why don't you give it a test? You have many fans around the world would be some extra income and fun. I am with you mate.



I'm looking in to it Viktor. I've put a few 'feelers' out. costing/pricing will be the killer of the project, but I'd like to put something together. 

Thanks for the over seas support to.   

I think now the idea is in my head, i can pic maybe 20 pics from my current collection and can now focus on future images.

 I'll stop being 'random' in my image taking. I've a goal now   I'll probably have to stop posting so many to...just to make things a little more exclusive? 

Another reason to spend a bit mor money on equipment and tanks. I've got a 120 x 55 x 60 in the pipeline


----------



## Piece-of-fish (13 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

Ithink the book is a great idea  I'd be second after Victor to buy it.
But dont stop posting here  8) 
You need more tanks now yes yes. How about the bigger cube to add to the collection? 40cm or bigger.
I dont remember any cubes from you.
Or go full power and turn your living room into a gallery


----------



## Antoni (13 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

That is great idea, I support it too! Will help for international distribution too


----------



## George Farmer (13 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

A photo book is a great idea. 

The making of your work freely available for fellow hobbyists to appreciate vs. exclusivity for folk willing to part with their cash is a dilemma I think about a lot.

Good luck with whatever path you choose.


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

Thanks for the genuine support guys. 

I think i can mix things up a bit. Pics for forums, and the more precious images for whatever purpose.


----------



## mrjackdempsey (13 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

Great idea Mark, can you put me down for a autographed copy?  Would make a great read, and if lazy I can look at the pictures   Think it's a great idea and wouldn't mind spending a wee bit of money for the inspiration it would give. 'Quemador lenta' means slow burner to the best of my (limited) knowledge , does that refer to this idea as well? Seriously think it's a great idea and one I would like on my coffee table


----------



## viktorlantos (14 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

without beeing too off here the photo booklet itself may would have less impact. but if you add various tanks, different kind of images, a bit of story, like the brilliant macro plant shoot, photo technique or lenses, set up process, the planting, plant selection and progress with plants etc that would sell the whole story. you also can came up with new editions later. but i really would mix up your work. so not only 1 tank in focus.

the funny thing is that you all have that. just not organized and packaged. so many brilliant theme, so many great stories to read and amazing detail capture to watch. if you print it, go for a great qual printout and nice typography and people will love that. market is empty here. except the Aqua Journal and the ADA publications i do not see quality stuff printed on a nice paper. PFK is good sometimes, but the paper is a mag paper and that is not something you put on the bookshelf, also not work as a photo book. Mr. Amano's articles in TFH is something i love a lot. Pure quality stuff, but again mag paper...

i really support the idea Mark. maybe some guys would prefinance the production who knows? may worth to consider some web sites for community idea finance?

...on the current topic and your tank i have to say the same boring things as many times in the past. i just love it! 
keep up the quality work Mark.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (14 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

And HD Video packed DVD please...


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

cheers fellas. 

I think realistically, it'd be a year or so before i do anything like. I'd like to get some more, better images from maybe 3 or 4 more tanks. Really take my time in actually getting images. 

I'll do my little update now, as I've a mad weekend of work  :? 

The stems have reached the surface and need a trim. They are a few trims away from forming a nice bunch of crowns. They still look 'scraggy'

I've took these images with a single 11w light. 










I've also added some umbrosum to the set up, so i guess i'm on the experimental part of the tank again.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (16 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

Looking great as always  8) 
A year is not that long


----------



## mrjackdempsey (16 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

You right Mark, at least four or five more tanks under your belt before your book, and I've four or five tanks in need of 'scaping , coincidence ?I think not!!!   Still think it's a great idea and if you never venture to Ireland have over 60' of bog wood you could take and taste Guinness the way it should taste.
  It would be a great idea to document each tank from the start, the concept, the plants, problems etc of each one and how you remedied the problems you encountered  and the crowning moment when it all comes good. Take care and let the creative juices flow


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*



			
				mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> Still think it's a great idea and if you never venture to Ireland have over 60' of bog wood you could take and taste Guinness the way it should taste.



I'll book the ticket now!   

I thought I'd get the flash out. take a few snaps. 

after 9 or 10 weeks, things, AT LAST! are settling down. My moss has been the victim of many things. Diatoms and acclimatising.  :? 

So, at some point in the next 2 weeks, i need to find time to trim everything. I'm just so damn busy at the moment. 

here's a pic or 2...The right side of the tank this time.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

great shots, Mark. All still looking very English, and thats what i love about this scape.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> great shots, Mark. All still looking very English, and thats what i love about this scape.



Cheers Ian. I may change the nale to suit.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

Here's a full tank shot. Took with my 15mm wide angle. 





i'm thinking along the lines of 'English woodland' for the name.


----------



## viktorlantos (19 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

This new lens perspective looks awesome.   Also the additional light helped a lot. I like this bright background better. Really stunning Mark. I have to do a moss scape like this sometime. Really inspiring. 
Hydro is amazing, great addition to the visual.


----------



## Antoni (19 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

Getting better every single day! Love it! Nice perspective from the 15mm


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

Cheers Antoni and Viktor.   

I've added another 6 amano shrimp, so that's 18 in total and 6 cherry shrimp, 1 of which is preggers.

In addition to the above, I've also put 6 cardinals in.


----------



## nayr88 (20 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*

'Preggers' haha like it

18 amanos!! Wow, that's a clean up crew. Things are looking really good mark, haven't checked the journal in a while and it just gets better and better 

Thanks


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> 18 amanos!! Wow, that's a clean up crew.



sure is mate.I'm going to keep adding to. According to a good source, Amano, suggest 1 amano shrimp to 1 litre of water. so in a 60L 60 shrimp would be needed. 

In total, there's 24 shrimp, which go around happily, 6 cherry shrimp, which do a similar job, and 4 ottos, which are just LAZY!   

I've just trimmed my stems for the second time. 

In all honesty, i'm just wanting the new 120 x 50 x 60 to scape now. Torn between a true 'Dutch' tank or a proper 'Nature Aquarium'


----------



## Piece-of-fish (20 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> nayr88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moss is looking especially brilliant now...
I have heard that 1amano per liter but only on start up?

I vote for 4ft dutch


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" @ 7/8 weeks*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> I vote for 4ft dutch



 It's tempting. mega light, co2 ferts, but then i like, Nature aquarium...there's only one way to find out.....FIGHT!!!!   

here's my cardinals settling in. I've not kept them in ages, such an amazing fish.


----------



## Antoni (21 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" FIGHT!!!!*

I vote for Nature aquarium!  the cardinals are lovely fish, no matter we see them around quite often!CLASSIC


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" FIGHT!!!!*



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> vote for Nature aquarium!



I think either way, i'm just really wanting to grow stems in a 60cm high tank.

 So i guess i can get my fill with a Nature aquarium stuffed with stems, best of both worlds.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (21 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" FIGHT!!!!*

Ye, great idea to mix. 
Read from Amano somewhere where he says it is good to caver stems with slow growers in front so the tank always is nice too look at even when stems are trimmed at the back.
I will show you couple of my favorites during the journey to Holland  from that complete work book which fall exactly in that category. 
I have to fight hard for my opinion though as neither wife nor friends do not like jungles


----------



## Bartash (22 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" FIGHT!!!!*

1 word....beautiful. It looks so peaceful and relaxing, great job 

Carl


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" FIGHT!!!!*



			
				Bartash said:
			
		

> 1 word....beautiful. It looks so peaceful and relaxing, great job



Thanks man   

So, the outlets/inlet are ghastly. I dont use glass I've broken them in the past, but i should be receiving some pretty soon.   

As it is now....


----------



## Tom (22 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" in need of glassware*

I think they look nice Mark, the angle is quite pleasing


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" in need of glassware*

that inlet is stunning Mark, and the Pyrex takes this scape to the next level! lol


now get that Hydracotyle trimmed and sent out. lol


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" in need of glassware*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> that inlet is stunning Mark, and the Pyrex takes this scape to the next level! lol





			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I think they look nice Mark, the angle is quite pleasing



Rather fetching eh?   It's the rage you know. 

Kinda crap i know, but when i ripped the 120cm down, i just left everything as it was. I didn't anticipate the outcome of this tank. I'll change soon though   ...

I'm gathering for the new 120 x 50 x 60(H)


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta" in need of glassware*

I reckon this is the longest I've gone without posting an image   

My wife did good whilst i was away this weekend. 

Stability has arrived to the tank, and the moss is looking alright now. A couple of bits on the wood to the right suffered the worst, but that's coming back strong. 

I planted a bunch of crypts to the right, which have never really been seen until now...






The other side crypts do some wonderful things with their colours. reds, browns and a touch of pink at times...





Stems have bee trimmed again, so their not visible at the mo.

The polygonum i planted, is starting to flower to, underwater.

The hydrocotyle sp japan, is an absolute weed! I've taken cuttings and sent a bit out. it needs to be cut real hard! 





here's a FTS with poor W/B control...


----------



## JohnC (29 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...Stability arrives*

i want more shots of the intake/outtake 

seriously thou. I'm really liking textures, colours and tones in the planting. the interaction is a refreshing change from more hardscape dominated scapes.

Best Regards,
John


----------



## B7fec (29 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...Stability arrives*

Hi Mark,

Good to see you back posting! I've had mega withdrawals from not seeing a photo or 2 of your tank mate.....
It's looking great and glad to see things have finally settled down for you and that all your hard work is paying off! Moss and all is looking sweeeeeeeeeeet!  What variety of Crypts are they in the scape?


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...Stability arrives*

loveing this layout where did you buy the wood its beautifull


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...Stability arrives*

Thanks guys. Currently sat in a crappy b&b. Working away for 2 weeks or so. I'm back for Sunday, so might take some shots with flash. 
The wife is in charge of the tank now. She's even letting me have 2 tanks in the house...60cm and a 120 cm. 
I have a feeling there'll be more hydro to send out. I've sent some out already. 

Damn iPhone and 1 finger texting....


----------



## Lewisr (31 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...Stability arrives*

Just read nearly all 41 pages of this mate excellent work and such an awesome outcome


----------



## Piece-of-fish (31 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...Stability arrives*

Cant believe its 41 pages indeed already   
Miss pictures 
And congrats again on 2 tanks


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...Stability arrives*

Looking great Mark! Love it   That hygro is nuts!


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...Stability arrives*

Thanks fellas. 

Just come home from work, and things are still good. The Hydrocotyle is just weed like, and I've removed large clumps.to make the foreground 'breath' a little. 

I'm now sat staring at pictures wondering what the next move is regards to trimming.   ...

The moss is now relentless, getting into every nook and cranny, and i feel it's going to need lots of work just like HC...i didn't expect or need that.

Anyways, i'm in 'next tank' mode


----------



## Piece-of-fish (1 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...Stability arrives*

Next tank mode, haha 
Looking forward.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...Stability arrives*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Next tank mode, haha



YEP! exciting times indeed   

So, as mentioned, i've kicked the hydro in to touch. I've left some though. 

Got the scissors to the moss, to create something that's not so 'flat' still think i can go harder.

I've taken the pipes out for all the fans of them   and the water is a touch murky, but that adds to the sense of depth i reckon   I've also intentionally over exposed, to show the moss...





There are stems in the back, but there still growing


----------



## a1Matt (1 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...Stability arrives*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Got the scissors to the moss, to create something that's not so 'flat' still think i can go harder.



The moss you can push pretty much as hard as you like, just always cut it, and never pull it away.  If it is healthy (Which yours is) it will bounce back.  I figure you know this already, and was wondering about how it looks trimmed back harder, but it is good info for others reading this on how to trim mosses


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...foreground tidy up.*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> I figure you know this already, and was wondering about how it looks trimmed back harder, but it is good info for others reading this on how to trim mosses



I'm still new to mosses. Uncertainty always holds me back when trimming something i'm not sure about. The general consensus, is to trim it hard. 

Hopefully the next time you see it, it should be flattened   





Ed! remember that anubias you gave me?...see it in the middle?


----------



## Antoni (2 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...foreground tidy up.*

Looking great, as usual   
Regarding the moss, I do not think you will have any problems trimming it hard! It is in great shape and it will start spreading across very soon! 

Can't wait for the next mode


----------



## John Starkey (2 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...foreground tidy up.*

Looks great as usual Mark,what have you got planned for your next scape ?,and will it be in the new four footer ?,i just received the complete works book in english by Amano,loads of inspiration to ponder over,

john.


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...foreground tidy up.*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> ,what have you got planned for your next scape ?,and will it be in the new four footer ?,



It will be john, 120 x 55 x 55. NA style, but with plenty of stems.   



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Can't wait for the next mode



me to.


----------



## Antoni (2 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...foreground tidy up.*

This is a proper teaser!   

That is what I'm dreaming of too..

You will have a wide field to unfold a scape! I love deep and tall tanks!


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...foreground tidy up.*



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> This is a proper teaser!



 for me also. My mind is buzzin!


----------



## B7fec (2 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...foreground tidy up.*

Hey Mark, 

Looking good mate, I'd certainly take that moss closer down, the depth already looks great but the extra depth created by some hard moss trimming would be class! I have some of that Hydro in my new scape from George, but its yet to take off like yours did. I much prefer your scape with must of it out..... Brilliant mate!


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...foreground tidy up.*

As promised, a few pics with flash.

I've taken these with 1 flash unit, so the over all exposure, isnt quit on the button. I've also taken a full tank shot, to see how it looks overall...i'm happy   











The blue isnt that great with no control over the light spill.


----------



## John Starkey (2 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...foreground tidy up.*

Superb mark,then i wouldn,t expect anything less from you these days,i see you got the blue background out in the last shot.


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...foreground tidy up.*

Cheers John.

Yes mate, the old faithful blue   

i forgot this image, with the blue and wide angle...





The blue can be a pain, to get the right looking W/B...it's just a case of experiment...every lens cast different tones to.


----------



## B7fec (2 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...foreground tidy up.*

........stunning!


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...new images*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Hey Mark,
> 
> Looking good mate, I'd certainly take that moss closer down, the depth already looks great but the extra depth created by some hard moss trimming would be class! I have some of that Hydro in my new scape from George, but its yet to take off like yours did. I much prefer your scape with must of it out..... Brilliant mate!



soz Ben, i missed your post   cheers matey.

I do plan to go real hard with the moss...i feel brave now   

Once that hydro gets going it'll take over!


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...new images*

With my basic PS skills, I've taken the hardware out of the tank by just 'painting' white over them. I had a FTS to just see how it would look, but couldn't be bothered to take all the kit out. 

So for the benefit of curiosity, this is how it should look in the final images. It's still a few weeks away, and the stems need to grow in the back, but you get the gist of the final look.


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...new images*

Great shot mate!  I'm loving this scape   It feels a little empty at the back, is that because (as you said) the stems need to grow in more?  Trying to visualise it with more/bushier stems


----------



## John Starkey (2 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...new images*

Love this image,i would be happy to have this in my lounge   ,

john.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...new images*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> It feels a little empty at the back, is that because (as you said) the stems need to grow in more?



That's it mate. There's plenty in there, they just need to grow.

Water change time always gets some good images...Lower water levels, reflections etc.


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...new images*

Really has an enchanted forest feel about that photo


----------



## nayr88 (3 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...new images*

Amazing! The moss is uber cool


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...new images*

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...new images*

do you know what i like about your tanks Mark (apart from the obvious)...you always use a decent community. The stocking is always different, but works really well. They work well for the camera, it looks beautiful mate.


----------



## m_attt (4 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...new images*

love this tank, looks so natural and brilliant camera skills. What is the plant with the large leaves to the left of the wood? thanks


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...new images*



			
				m_attt said:
			
		

> this tank, looks so natural and brilliant camera skills. What is the plant with the large leaves to the left of the wood? thanks



Thanks matt. It's a crypt sp. wendtii brown.   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> do you know what i like about your tanks Mark (apart from the obvious)...you always use a decent community. The stocking is always different, but works really well. They work well for the camera, it looks beautiful mate.



cheers Ian. I need a few varieties to stop me getting bored.


----------



## m_attt (4 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...new images*

thanks for letting us know, i think the colour really helps give the natural look


----------



## Antoni (4 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...new images*

Stunning pics, 

I feel I'm about to change my desktop picture with a new one, again yours


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...new images*



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Stunning pics,
> 
> I feel I'm about to change my desktop picture with a new one, again yours



Ahhh, cheers mate   

A week away, and i thought I'd not prompt the wife on dosing, as she did it without being told before....MISTAKE! she didn't even bother this time   

5 days without a thing! Thankfully though, it's still ok.

I got my trimming gear out tonight and cut the moss right back, did a water change and trimmed it again. I still have more room for tighter trimming which I'll do tomorrow. I does look much better IMO.

The middle most wood, has moss crawling all over it and has given me an insight as to how moss works and I'll adapt my next moss scape, so i have minimum on start up, and over time, I'll end up with naturally crawling moss. 

what do you reckon?...





The polygonum broke the surface during the week, and is desperately trying to flower. 

What with new tanks arriving and a project or 2 just around the corner, next week may see this tank being torn down for future projects.


----------



## B7fec (8 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...new images*

Hey Mark,

5 days with no dosing......and still looks amazing! loving the overall look. Great stuff mate. I want it........

Bring on the new projects!! Cant wait to see what you have in mind!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (8 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...new images*

No no no, dont rip it down yet   
How high is the lights now and do you put them higher when you go away?


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...new images*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> 5 days with no dosing......and still looks amazing! loving the overall look. Great stuff mate. I want it........





			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> How high is the lights now and do you put them higher when you go away?



I find that to fully control a tank, light is the key. My lights are suspended 60cm above the tank. This gives me room for maneuver.

The co2 stays high with or without high lighting. 

The next couple of tanks, i may be going back to my high intensity set up like i did a couple of years ago.


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...new images*

I've trimmed the moss a little bit this morning. 

The stems have been tidied up. I'm still thinking of taking this down though. Maybe a photo shoot next week, then finish.


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*

Looks great Mark, thats the good thing about moss tanks, you can leave them without dosing for a week or two and they are fine afterwards anyway


----------



## Antoni (9 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*

It looks very nice and complete. I would miss it if you torn it down, but IMO it cant advance much more than that..unless you play a bit with the stems on the back..

You can keep it for pleasure in your living room, though   3 tanks is not that many   

Waiting for the new projects impatiently!


----------



## Anonymous (9 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*

Hi Mark,

Looks very lovely, always loved your scapes. 
Adding some moss on the naked branch in the back and it's ready for the final shot.

Keep up the good work!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Hi Mark,
> 
> Looks very lovely, always loved your scapes.
> Adding some moss on the naked branch in the back and it's ready for the final shot.
> ...



Thanks mike. I didnt actually notice that bare branch, and now you've said it, it does stick out like a mullered thumb.   



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> You can keep it for pleasure in your living room, though  3 tanks is not that many



Tell that to my wife   



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Waiting for the new projects impatiently!



The 60cm tank will be the one i show off, the 120 will be a secret   



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> , you can leave them without dosing for a week or two and they are fine afterwards anyway



moss is tough mate, i know. The regime i have, seems to be pretty fail safe it seems


----------



## aperry1958 (9 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*

I read this through today, very interesting lovely tank and very nice photography will look forward to the next one.


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*

thanks aperry.   

Whilst @ Vivarium, i was on the look out for quality scaping tools. There was one stand that supplied ADA quality kit but at a fraction of the cost. On top of huge reductions, the guy also knocked of even more for a bulk buy. 

All surgical grade steel, these tools are awesome. The angled scissors are a god send. 

The tweezers are to die for also. I've got for planting HC clumps, some triangular style tweezers to. 

The bottom scissors are for mass stem trimming sessions.


----------



## Antoni (9 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*



> Tell that to my wife



Ups!   
Show her the thread 60cm "quemador lenta" here on UKAPS, to see how many people are subscribed to it.   We can even sigh up a  petition "More tanks for Mark"   

These tools look awesome, Mark!

Wish I can lay my hand over something like that   ...


----------



## mrjackdempsey (9 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*

Goodness, Mark hate to see a end to this tank BUT love to see another gem of yours ,would be nice to have your cake and eat it (all running at the same time)Would love for that tank to grace my front room, pity you live so far away otherwise there might be a case of breaking and entering


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*



			
				mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> Goodness, Mark hate to see a end to this tank BUT love to see another gem of yours



cheers matey. Time to move on though. The experimental part of the tank is just about done. 

I've learned tons from it, especially he moss. 

The last part of the experiment, started about half hour ago. I've swapped the T5's for the halide.

In the last 20 minutes, every plant is starting to peal like mad...obviously. Really quite intense. 

I'm not bothered if it crashes now, i just want to see what happens.



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Ups!



 I asked!...she said NO!!!!


----------



## Antoni (10 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*



> I asked!...she said NO!!!!



Well.... at least we have tried   



> I've learned tons from it, especially he moss.
> 
> The last part of the experiment, started about half hour ago. I've swapped the T5's for the halide.
> 
> ...



Me too, that journal was cracking! 

The "last part of the experiment" I will be watching closely!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Me too, that journal was cracking!



aww cheers mate.   Fingers crossed for the next one. 

Adding the Halide is kinda nice, reminds me of autumn blush days. Maybe it's a tad too much for this tank, but the next I'll use it full time as i plan for many stems. 

Photography is a tad easier as its so bright...


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*

A short video, feeding the fish. 

I had a mare, trying to get W/B correct, as i dont have RAW capabilities in video.

&20 and 1080p available.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (10 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*

Will be interesting to see how it grows with halide. I am considering changing my halide in the office more and more. Just need to replace the ballast. Too much for me.

Nice to see the feeding. Do you turn off the filter for feeding?


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*

love the vid, Mark!


----------



## Antoni (10 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*

Great video! Like the colours!


----------



## B7fec (10 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*

Looking great Mark, Fab vid!


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*

Love the pearling Mark   Great stuff!  Is the light suspended high like you often do, or are you really trying to push it?


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Nice to see the feeding. Do you turn off the filter for feeding?



I do mate. And feed little bits so i know it's all eaten.



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> love the vid, Mark!





			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Great video! Like the colours!





			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Fab vid!



Cheers fellas.   



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Great stuff! Is the light suspended high like you often do, or are you really trying to push it?



It's at the same height as the T5, but output is much much more. 

I'm back for a night, and the plants are loving the extra light. Back to my old days of high light!  8)


----------



## nayr88 (13 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*

Wish I could see the video on my phone, always come out pixelated haha.

The picture look brilliant mate, I can't believe my most popular thread is yours haha and not my own!! Understandable when you look at the pictures 

Any...um...any idea..um...well...like...what's thee..plan for the....um...moss? Once your done haha   selling any?


----------



## ghostsword (14 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*

I am really enjoying the moss carpet, how long did it take to grow like that?


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*

Thanks chaps.  

Luis, it took about 4 months to grow. 

Nayr88. I think I'll be putting the moss in the 120 x 55 x 55. If there's any left I'll send you some mate. 

When I come home tomorrow, I'm shooting the tank, then stripping it down 

The cabinet will be taken out the house in preparation for the new tank, cabinet and lighting system. 

I'll also get the 60 cleaned and moved into position, ready for scaping... Busy times ahead. 

iPhone post. 1 finger magic.


----------



## ghostsword (15 Apr 2011)

*60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*

Thanks. I am trying a small moss carpet, about 20cm sq, one month on and I am starting to see some new fronds but I can see that it is slow growing.  but a moss carpet is something that I always liked to look at.


.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*

It's all over guys. Tanks pulled down. 

I think it'll be a while before i post anything of interest. I've a few things to do, before i start a 'proper' journal.   

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (15 Apr 2011)

Noooooooooooooo.......


----------



## bigmatt (15 Apr 2011)

It's been a beauty.  Properly great work!
Rest now...gird your loins for the next one...
Matt


----------



## Antoni (15 Apr 2011)

Oh no, 
please keep us busy, reading journals... Cant leave us idle   

Looking towards your next venture my friend!


----------



## mrjackdempsey (15 Apr 2011)

I need my fix, I need my fix , please Mark there those of us that our fix   Looking forward to your next thrilling installment but please not to long


----------



## B7fec (15 Apr 2011)

Well done Mark, great Scape and the end of a great journal, looking forward to seeing the some of those final pics, and looking forward to the next Scape!


----------



## Anonymous (15 Apr 2011)

Any fan stuff for us mate? Wallpapers? Calendars? T-shirts? 
Good luck with your projects!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Apr 2011)

and it was a very good one too. Sad to see it go but roll on the new one


----------



## nayr88 (16 Apr 2011)

Awww maaaaan 

Haha excellent journal with some great photography of a stunning NA 

Roll on the next one.


----------



## George Farmer (16 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60cm  "quemador lenta"...A bit of tidying up.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I think it'll be a while before i post anything of interest.


Yeah, whatever mate.

You love posting as much as we love viewing. 

Great 'scape.  Lots to take forward to the next one.  Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Apr 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Yeah, whatever mate.
> 
> You love posting as much as we love viewing.



 Its true mate. A couple of projects that need to mature before i show em'   



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Haha excellent journal with some great photography of a stunning NA



Thanks man   



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Sad to see it go



It didn't pull at my heart like past tanks have. Kinda good riddance   



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Any fan stuff for us mate? Wallpapers? Calendars? T-shirts?



coming soon   key rings! now their the future. DING DANG DOO



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Well done Mark, great Scape and the end of a great journal



cheers Ben, and a lot owed to you my friend



			
				mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> I need my fix, I need my fix , please Mark there those of us that our fix



hold on to your pants Dave!   



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Oh no,
> please keep us busy, reading journals... Cant leave us idle
> 
> Looking towards your next venture my friend!



I'll keep you informed Antoni   



			
				bigmatt said:
			
		

> It's been a beauty. Properly great work!



cheers Matt.   



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Noooooooooooooo.......



Yesssssssssssss.....  

My fish tank corner is no more! all cleaned, no tanks in house and 1 friggin happy wife!


----------



## mrjackdempsey (16 Apr 2011)

[quote="Mark Evans"

My fish tank corner is no more! all cleaned, no tanks in house and 1 friggin happy wife!  [/quote]
You have to be very careful Mark or it be a uphill struggle getting another tank into the house after your good lady found use for the space vacanted by your tank if she is anything like my better half...........any good excuses for a 8 foot tank I just bought but haven't told her yet ( I fear for my life  :silent: )


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Apr 2011)

mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> You have to be very careful Mark or it be a uphill struggle getting another tank into the house after your good lady found use for the space vacanted



Damn coffee tables!   ...it's like it grew legs and walked into position.


----------



## Gill (17 Apr 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> mrjackdempsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I so feel your pain mate. I still feel that my wife broke the 400G on purpose with a ladder. She knew how expensive it would be to fix.


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Apr 2011)

Gill said:
			
		

> I so feel your pain mate. I still feel that my wife broke the 400G on purpose with a ladder. She knew how expensive it would be to fix.



It wont be for long, i can assure you. When this new, bad boy arrives, she'll be wishing she never allowed 2 tanks!


----------



## Gill (17 Apr 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooooooohhhhhhhh Sounds goooooood.


----------



## Gabika (24 Apr 2011)

Hello Mark,

Congratulations   
It's been a beauty.

I have some questions.

How high is your lamp hanged up?
what kind of type is your lamp ATI ?
How much soil did you use?


----------

